# Weekly Competition 2022-29



## Mike Hughey (Jul 19, 2022)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are now accepting results in three ways:
1. Select the "Competition" menu choice above; the competition has been integrated into the Forum. It will allow you to compete under your Forum username, with no additional login necessary. You will need to be logged into the Forum to use the integrated site. Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please contact Mike Hughey by PM on speedsolving.com if you have questions.
2. Post in this thread, as usual.
3. If you have competed prior to the integration with the Forum, continue to use the old site. Note that no further accounts will be created for the external website; if you have not already competed this way, you should use the integrated version with the "Competition" menu choice above instead.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all WCA events, beginning in 2021 we are using the official TNoodle scramble generator to generate scrambles. Please see the official WCA regulations for questions regarding scrambling notation.
Kilominx, Redi Cube, Master Pyraminx, and Face-Turning Octahedron random-state scramblers were provided by xyzzy (Thank You!). For FTO, to scramble, hold the puzzle with a corner facing you. The four faces visible to you together make a square. Orient the puzzle so that each of the four faces are directly above, below, to the left, and to the right of the corner facing you. These make up the U, F, L, and R faces, respectively. For the four faces on the back, B is adjacent to U, BL is adjacent to L, BR is adjacent to R, and D is adjacent to F. 
15 Puzzle scrambles are being provided using Ben Whitmore's random-state scrambler (Thank You!).
Curvy Copter random-state scrambler was provided by whatshisbucket (Thank You!). See the thread SALOW Notation for Curvy Copter for more explanation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *U2 R U' R' U2 R U' F' U' R2 F
*2. *R F' U' R' U2 R U2 F' U' R2 F'
*3. *R U2 F R U' R U2 R' F' R U2
*4. *U R' U2 R F R U2 R' F U2 R2
*5. *R' F U R U' F2 U2 R2 F' U' R'

*3x3x3*
*1. *D R' B D' U2 B' F' R2 U2 B' D2 F' D B L D U' L U
*2. *U' D2 F R D R2 B2 L' B R' F' B U2 D2 L2 F2 B D'
*3. *F2 D2 R' F U' F' U' R' F' R' F2 U' D F2 D L2 D L2 D2 B2
*4. *U' F' B' L D' B' R2 F' R D R2 U' R2 B2 U2 L2 U2 R2 D2
*5. *U2 L2 F L2 D2 B L2 D2 F U L F U2 B' L D F2 L2 U2

*4x4x4*
*1. *F U B D F' R' F L2 U' B2 D F2 U' F2 D2 B2 R2 D' B2 R Fw2 Rw2 U' F Rw2 B D2 Fw2 F' U F U' R2 Rw B2 Rw' Uw2 L' D B2 Uw' Rw' R B L
*2. *F' D' L U2 D2 B2 D2 L' U2 R' L U B' U F2 U2 L' B' R Fw2 D' R2 Fw2 R' D Fw2 F2 L D' L D' Fw U Rw2 F2 R' L2 Uw Rw R2 Fw Rw U F2
*3. *D L' B' D2 L2 U2 B2 U' L F U2 D2 F2 R2 U B2 L2 B2 D Rw2 Fw2 D' R F2 U' Fw2 Uw2 F2 L D L' R2 Fw D B' L U2 Fw D Rw Uw2 Fw' L2
*4. *L B2 R' B L2 F R2 L2 B2 L2 F' D2 F2 U R U2 R2 U2 F' D Fw2 Rw2 R F2 L B' Rw2 F' Rw2 Uw2 F' L2 Uw U' L2 Uw F2 B2 Fw D R Uw2 L2
*5. *U D2 F2 D2 L2 D2 L D2 R' B2 D2 L2 U F2 R' B U D L Rw2 U2 Fw2 F' Rw2 L' Fw2 L' B L' B2 L R' Uw F2 U2 L U' Rw' Fw' D B2 Rw F Uw2

*5x5x5*
*1. *Bw' Rw' R' Uw' Fw2 Dw2 U Fw' D' Uw Rw' L Bw Uw2 L2 Dw2 Fw' D2 F' B2 D2 L' Fw' Rw2 Fw F2 Lw' Dw Uw2 L U Bw2 L' U2 F' R2 Fw' D' Dw' Uw2 Fw' U2 Lw2 B Uw' D2 Bw' F2 U' F' Lw Bw2 Fw R2 U2 Lw U Dw' Fw' Uw2
*2. *F2 Rw' B' Rw' R' Uw2 Bw F Uw U2 B' D F2 R' Rw Dw2 D2 Bw2 L' Dw B D L2 D' Bw2 B2 U Fw2 L' F Uw2 F2 Bw' Dw' R' Lw' Rw Dw L2 Bw' Rw' L2 Uw Rw' Bw' L' B Dw' B Lw2 U2 Lw2 R' Fw' Dw2 U' D' Bw B' Dw'
*3. *Bw Rw' Fw Dw' D2 F' Bw2 Rw U' Rw2 Lw R2 Bw Lw' Dw' Rw Bw' Uw' B F2 Rw2 Fw2 L' U2 D L' Fw' R' L2 D' Dw U Rw' L2 Bw' Lw' Fw D' Fw2 Rw' Fw Uw2 D2 Bw' D' B' Rw' Bw Fw' B2 Dw' Uw' B2 Dw B Lw' B U Dw2 Bw
*4. *F2 Dw D' Rw2 R U' B' Fw' Dw' U' Rw' R Dw Lw2 D Fw R' Uw2 U' Dw' L' Fw' D2 U' R B2 Dw R' Rw' Bw' F Rw' Lw' F2 B2 Dw' Bw2 Rw D' B2 F2 L' B Uw' Bw2 Fw2 L' Rw Bw2 Fw2 F' Uw' F B' Uw2 U' Rw R L' D'
*5. *F2 D Bw' B D2 Lw2 B' D2 Fw D2 Dw2 Fw' F Rw' Dw U2 Uw2 L Uw Dw2 U2 D L' F2 Bw2 Lw2 Bw2 U' F' Lw' Bw' Dw Rw' R' B2 F' Fw' R' Bw' Dw L' U2 R2 D2 B Uw' Dw2 F Rw2 R2 Uw L Lw' D' F' Dw2 U' Rw2 U' B

*6x6x6*
*1. *B R2 Bw Dw2 F' Lw' 3Rw' D L' 3Rw Uw' L Dw' B 3Fw2 Rw L' B Rw' D F Bw' D2 R2 3Rw2 F' L 3Uw' Dw' L' Lw' Rw' F D2 Fw' 3Uw2 D 3Fw' R' B F Dw 3Fw R2 L Bw' Lw' R' Rw2 Uw2 D 3Uw2 L U D2 R2 L' 3Fw B Rw F D2 Rw' Bw 3Uw' Bw2 3Fw' Rw' 3Fw U' R' Rw 3Rw2 L' Fw2 D' 3Rw' 3Fw2 U' Rw2
*2. *3Uw2 F' Uw L' Bw2 F Lw2 D' Fw U2 L2 3Rw2 R' Dw2 3Uw' Uw' Rw2 Fw U' 3Rw D' Fw' U' 3Rw2 R 3Uw' Fw2 Uw2 3Rw' Fw Uw2 F' D F' 3Fw2 R2 Rw2 Bw' Fw 3Uw2 B2 Rw' Lw' Dw2 D' Rw' Dw Bw' 3Uw' 3Rw Bw 3Uw Lw2 Fw R' F Bw R Dw2 L Bw2 Uw Dw' L2 Fw R Lw Dw2 U2 L2 3Fw' R' Bw2 F L B2 L' 3Uw2 Fw' F'
*3. *B' D2 Uw 3Fw2 3Uw2 U 3Fw Lw Fw' Bw' U2 Fw Bw 3Uw' 3Fw2 Dw' 3Uw B2 Fw U L2 Uw' F' Dw2 3Fw2 Lw Uw' Bw' 3Uw Uw U2 L' B' Bw D' Bw2 3Rw Uw2 B 3Fw2 Dw Uw2 U Lw2 L2 B2 Bw' 3Fw 3Rw' Fw2 L' Rw2 3Rw2 Uw' 3Uw2 Lw' Fw' Uw2 U' Dw 3Rw' Lw B' D2 Dw' Lw 3Fw2 Lw2 Rw U' R L2 Uw' D 3Fw' D U2 F' U2 D2
*4. *Uw' 3Uw' Dw2 L Dw U' R' Rw' Fw' F2 Bw2 R' Dw L 3Uw2 R L' Bw D2 3Fw' R' Rw2 F Rw' 3Uw U 3Rw F U2 L Fw Lw2 B R2 F' Lw2 Bw Lw' Rw' R' F R' F Uw2 Rw' 3Rw2 3Fw L' Bw Uw2 R2 U Fw2 Bw2 B' Dw2 L D U2 B2 D Bw2 3Rw' 3Uw Uw2 3Rw2 L2 D 3Rw 3Uw2 R2 D' Bw 3Rw' D2 Uw2 Dw2 3Fw' Rw' Lw'
*5. *Uw 3Fw' L Rw' Uw2 Dw' R' 3Uw' U' D Rw2 L' Fw' B' L2 B' Uw2 3Uw 3Fw2 Fw2 3Uw' Lw2 3Rw2 F' D 3Rw2 U Bw F' L Uw' Bw2 Dw2 3Fw L Fw2 Dw F2 Lw' Uw Bw2 Lw D B2 U F' 3Uw2 Rw2 D2 F' R' Dw' Rw Uw 3Fw' Rw2 Fw Bw' B U Bw 3Fw 3Rw2 Uw2 Lw' 3Uw 3Rw Bw' Lw2 Rw' R B2 Rw2 Bw Lw' R' Fw' B D' U'

*7x7x7*
*1. *F 3Lw 3Uw' 3Rw2 U' R 3Lw2 Lw2 Uw2 Lw2 3Rw 3Dw' 3Uw Dw F 3Lw Uw 3Uw' 3Fw' U2 Rw2 Lw2 F' Dw2 U F2 R' L 3Bw' Rw 3Dw' Fw' R' 3Fw 3Bw2 3Rw R' U2 3Uw2 3Rw' Dw 3Dw' Bw' D B Bw' L' D2 Rw2 Bw' D' Fw Lw' Dw' Rw' R2 Dw Fw 3Lw 3Fw 3Rw' F2 U2 3Rw2 3Bw' Fw' Dw 3Dw 3Bw' Dw' B2 Bw2 3Bw2 L2 Fw2 Uw2 Rw' F' L2 3Lw 3Uw Uw Fw 3Uw' Dw' Bw' 3Dw Dw' U2 Uw2 F' Rw2 Lw' R2 Fw' D Uw' 3Rw F 3Uw'
*2. *L' Fw' 3Rw' L' B' 3Fw Uw Rw2 F' 3Uw' Uw 3Fw D Rw' Lw2 3Bw2 U Bw 3Lw F2 D2 3Rw2 F U Bw Dw Rw' F R Dw U Fw B' Dw 3Bw L D' 3Rw2 D Bw' 3Fw2 F2 3Uw 3Rw L2 Lw' 3Dw U' 3Fw2 3Dw 3Lw2 Rw' Uw' R Rw 3Bw U2 3Bw2 F2 3Uw' F' B' 3Lw2 U' Dw' Rw2 Fw' Lw2 U2 3Uw' R' D2 Fw' F2 Rw B' D 3Uw 3Dw2 3Fw Rw' 3Fw 3Dw2 Bw' B2 Uw2 D Bw2 3Bw Uw2 3Rw' Lw' 3Dw' 3Fw2 R' 3Fw' 3Uw' Dw2 F 3Uw'
*3. *F 3Uw Fw 3Lw L' F Dw' B D2 L 3Dw2 Uw L' Bw 3Dw2 3Uw' L 3Dw D2 3Rw 3Bw2 U2 B Bw U Fw2 D 3Bw' R2 3Dw2 3Rw U2 L2 Dw U2 F2 3Uw' 3Fw' 3Rw L2 Dw2 3Fw2 F Lw Dw' 3Lw2 3Fw2 3Rw Rw' L Fw2 3Lw Rw' L Lw' 3Dw2 Bw 3Bw 3Lw Lw' 3Rw2 L' U Uw' L2 Bw' D2 F2 3Bw2 3Uw 3Rw 3Bw2 Rw2 L R' Fw' 3Dw2 Bw' Uw' R' Bw 3Bw2 D2 3Lw' F 3Bw2 Lw R2 3Lw2 Fw' U' 3Bw D2 Rw' Dw 3Uw R2 Dw2 B' 3Bw
*4. *Fw' 3Bw' F' 3Fw' 3Lw' Dw2 L2 3Rw Rw' Dw' U2 B' D Bw' D 3Bw' 3Lw' Lw 3Fw' 3Bw Bw2 Dw' Rw' 3Rw2 B' 3Rw' Fw' L2 Dw2 3Uw 3Dw' 3Bw' D' L Rw' 3Rw' 3Uw Bw F2 Dw 3Fw2 3Rw2 3Fw' R' Fw2 Dw' 3Lw' B Uw' Rw2 3Bw 3Uw' D' Uw2 B2 Uw L2 U' Dw 3Dw2 3Rw2 R' 3Uw B' Uw2 F' Bw' Dw' B R2 Dw2 3Fw' 3Dw F D B 3Fw 3Rw' U' Lw2 3Fw' L Dw Lw2 3Rw Dw2 B R 3Bw' L2 U 3Fw' U2 L' 3Fw' 3Bw2 D' 3Uw Lw' U
*5. *Bw D 3Lw' Fw' Dw Bw' F Uw' F2 Fw D2 3Rw R2 3Bw2 Uw Rw' 3Uw2 Rw' U' Uw' R2 3Lw 3Bw Fw D 3Rw2 Dw2 3Uw D2 Rw2 B Lw 3Rw' 3Bw B' Dw2 3Dw R2 3Fw U Fw B' F2 3Uw' Dw 3Bw2 Uw' R2 3Uw2 F' D 3Uw' Bw' 3Uw2 3Dw Lw F2 3Fw Bw2 Dw Bw2 U' R D2 Fw 3Lw' Bw' L2 Rw' R' D' 3Bw2 Uw 3Bw2 D2 3Fw' 3Rw2 R 3Bw' Fw' U2 Rw 3Uw2 Bw2 Rw2 B L 3Uw L' 3Uw2 3Rw Fw' 3Uw2 3Fw2 3Lw2 3Bw' U2 R 3Dw B'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R' U' R U' F R U' R' F R' F
*2. *U' R F' U' F' U2 R2 F R2 U R
*3. *F' R U' R2 U' R2 F' U' R' U R

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 F R' B2 F2 L' R2 U2 R U2 F' L U F2 R B2 D2 B2 U' Fw' Uw2
*2. *U2 B2 R2 F2 U' L2 F2 D2 B' F' L' U R' U B' R' F L2 B2 D2 Fw' Uw'
*3. *R2 D F2 R' D2 L B2 D2 L D2 L B' D L' R2 F R F' D Fw' Uw

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 U' F2 D' R2 D' L2 F2 R2 B' L' U F' R2 F' L U2 B D' Fw2 R D' L' Fw2 Rw2 B2 D Rw2 F2 L' D' Fw' R' F2 U Fw Uw' Fw Rw R' Fw' B' Rw' D2 z' y'
*2. *F2 R' U F U2 B2 L2 F R2 U2 F L2 R2 U B U2 F L' F' Uw2 R2 F R B' Rw2 F' Uw2 F2 R' L' F U' R2 L Uw' R L2 Fw Rw' Fw' F R' L2 Uw z' y'
*3. *R2 L2 B' R L' B2 D F' R B2 L2 B2 F2 U' R2 D' R2 U2 B' Rw2 Uw2 L R2 U2 Fw2 U L' Uw2 L' B2 Uw2 U B' D' Fw F L2 Fw Uw' Rw' B2 L' Fw2 U' z' y'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Rw' D' L Bw Dw' F2 U2 F D' Dw R2 Uw' F' Bw' B Rw2 Lw' Fw2 Dw Fw' Bw F2 B L2 R D2 R' Dw' F Fw U2 Bw B' Lw Rw' B' Bw2 R Dw R L' U2 D' Rw' Uw Fw' U2 Lw2 L2 U2 F' Fw Dw Bw2 B2 Lw2 L2 F Fw' Uw' 3Fw
*2. *R' Fw Uw' Bw B F2 Rw' Dw F L2 Fw2 Bw2 F' Dw2 L Bw2 D' B' Rw B2 D' U' Bw B' Fw2 D' Rw Uw U2 Fw D' Uw2 Rw2 R2 F2 Rw' B L Fw2 Uw' R2 U Dw' Bw2 Lw2 U' F' Rw F2 Uw2 D2 Rw' L2 D' Fw2 Uw Bw' Dw' D' Uw' 3Fw
*3. *Lw' F' B' Rw2 F R B2 Bw2 Uw Lw' Fw L2 Rw F B' Bw2 L' Fw' F2 U L' Rw2 F' Uw L2 Dw' Bw L2 R' Bw' Dw2 Rw' Lw' Bw2 R2 B U2 R2 Fw Uw' Lw D Rw' F2 R' Dw D' R' D Fw2 Rw2 U' Uw2 Fw B Lw Rw2 D U2 Dw' 3Rw

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *Dw2 B2 Bw 3Rw 3Fw2 Dw' D U2 R2 3Uw' F' Bw2 Dw2 Uw' B2 F' 3Uw' Dw2 B 3Uw B 3Rw' Uw2 F R' B2 F 3Uw2 L B Rw2 Bw Fw2 Rw2 Lw2 3Uw2 Fw' Rw' Bw D Uw R2 U Bw2 F' L U2 Uw' Bw2 3Uw' Dw' F Fw B' Uw2 Dw2 Lw2 3Uw' B2 Fw2 R 3Uw' R' F Rw2 D2 Rw' F' D' Lw2 D Uw2 3Uw' L 3Rw2 B' 3Rw L' R' Lw2 z'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *U Bw2 3Lw 3Bw D2 3Bw2 B' U' 3Dw L 3Lw2 B 3Fw' Bw U' Uw 3Uw' Dw2 3Lw Uw' B' Fw' 3Rw' Bw2 Fw 3Rw2 3Lw' Bw' 3Bw Fw' Uw' 3Rw' B 3Uw R 3Dw' 3Fw 3Lw' Uw' Dw' Rw2 3Lw2 Fw 3Lw' L' Rw' D L 3Lw' Dw Lw2 Uw F2 U2 Fw' L Fw Dw D Uw2 L2 Uw2 D2 3Rw L Dw D 3Fw B L F' Uw D' Rw' 3Rw' 3Dw2 Uw2 R Lw' Rw D 3Lw F 3Bw D F2 3Rw' Dw' R 3Rw2 Uw Bw' 3Lw2 L' U F' Fw R' 3Fw' Lw2 z' y'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *D L' U2 L' B2 L' F2 U2 F2 L D' B2 F' D' B' F2 L' B U Fw' Uw2
*2. *D' B2 R' F2 D2 F2 L D2 L' R U' L F R' U2 B2 R2 F' Rw Uw
*3. *L' U' D' R B' L D' B F2 R' D2 F2 R' U2 F2 L B2 R' D2 F2 Rw' Uw
*4. *R2 F L2 F2 D2 U2 B' F' L F D' B2 R2 D' L' F' D' R2 F' Rw2
*5. *R D2 B2 D2 R' U R D B L' F2 R2 D2 F' D2 F2 B' R2 L' Fw
*6. *D' R F R L2 B' L' D F2 D2 B2 R2 U' R2 L2 U2 F2 U F' Rw Uw2
*7. *D2 F' D2 R2 B' R2 D2 U2 B' L' D2 U2 F U B2 U2 L F' U B2 Uw2
*8. *F U2 F' R2 B' L2 R2 D2 L' F' R2 D2 U L2 R' D2 F D2 Rw2 Uw
*9. *F' R' B' R2 U2 F U L' U F' U' F2 L2 B2 D2 R2 U' B2 R2
*10. *B2 L2 U' L2 R2 F2 R2 B' D2 F2 L' F R' D2 R D' L' U2 L' Fw' Uw'
*11. *R' B2 D2 U2 B' L2 B2 F D2 F' U2 L2 R' B U' L2 U Rw' Uw'
*12. *R2 B2 R' F B R F U' B2 L2 U' D2 R2 D' R2 F2 D' R' Fw Uw
*13. *U' B' U2 L2 D2 U2 B2 D L' D B R' D2 L U R2 B L2 Fw' Uw2
*14. *B R B2 U2 F2 U2 L2 R2 U' R2 D' B' L R' D' U R F' L2 U2 Fw Uw2
*15. *D U2 F2 L2 B L2 B D2 B' F2 U' B L D' B' D' R' F' L Fw Uw2
*16. *L' F U' F2 D B2 R2 F' U2 R U2 B U2 D2 B U2 F B' Rw2 Uw
*17. *L2 D B2 L2 D2 L2 D' R2 F2 D2 R' F U' L F L' D' U2 L' D2 Rw
*18. *F2 D' B' R2 F' U2 F R2 B' D2 F L' B D2 B U' L' U2 F2 Rw
*19. *F2 D2 B' U D' L B U' F L D2 F2 D2 L' D2 R2 L' F D' Rw2 Uw2
*20. *L2 F2 L2 B2 D' R2 D F2 U2 L U2 B R U2 B R D U2 F U Fw Uw
*21. *U' L U' B R2 D B2 D2 R2 U' L2 R' D' F' D2 F L2 D' U' Fw' Uw2
*22. *B D' B2 U' D2 F' D' R L2 F2 R2 L D2 L U B2 L' U' Fw Uw
*23. *U B2 U2 F2 D' F2 D L2 D R2 B L U' L B' D' R' U' R Fw' Uw'
*24. *U R2 F U' R' L' F2 L B R2 D2 F L2 F' U2 R' B R2 Fw Uw'
*25. *U' D B2 U' B U' D2 L' B L' U2 B' D2 L2 U2 F D' Rw'
*26. *U B2 D' B2 F2 D R2 U2 R' U2 R B' L2 D2 R' D2 B' L' U' Rw' Uw
*27. *R2 U B R2 U' F2 D2 R2 U L2 F' R2 D L F' R' F L' Fw
*28. *R2 B' R U2 D B2 R' B U' L2 F2 U' F2 U' R2 U' B2 D B2 U' Rw2 Uw
*29. *R2 F' D U' F2 D U2 L2 F2 R2 F2 D' R' U F' D2 R B' D U Fw' Uw2
*30. *D2 B' F2 D2 R2 B' D2 L R U2 B U F' R U F2 R2 U' Fw Uw
*31. *F2 L' R2 F2 R U2 F2 U2 L2 R' D' B' F2 U' F D B L U' F Rw Uw
*32. *L U2 F2 R2 F L2 R2 B2 U2 R2 L F' R2 F D U' R U R2 Fw
*33. *L D B2 D' L2 R2 U2 F L U R F L' B' U' L D2 L' Fw' Uw2
*34. *D' L2 U B2 D2 B2 D2 F2 L' F' D2 F R' B' U2 L U R' D Rw2 Uw2
*35. *D' F2 R2 U' F2 D' L2 B' D R2 D U L D' F' U' B R' B2 Rw Uw'
*36. *U2 F' U' D' B R F2 D B2 U2 F2 L D2 L2 D2 L F D2 Fw
*37. *F R L B' R' L F' D F' D2 F2 U2 L' U2 R U2 R B' Rw2 Uw'
*38. *B2 R2 B2 R U2 R F2 R B2 D' F2 D' B' F' U F' L2 F U' Fw' Uw
*39. *U2 R B2 L' B2 D L2 D' L2 D2 L' B L2 F2 R B' U' F2 Uw'
*40. *U2 L' B' D B' U D2 B2 U' B U2 F' U2 L2 F' R2 L2 D' L' Fw Uw
*41. *U' B2 U' L2 R2 D' F2 U L D F' R' U2 F2 R U2 R2 U' Rw' Uw'
*42. *D2 L2 U' B2 U F2 D2 B2 U B' D R' D' B' D L F' L' D2 Fw' Uw'
*43. *R' D2 F U' R' D' R F2 B2 D2 L2 D2 L2 B R2 D2 B D2 L2 D Rw Uw'
*44. *U2 L2 D' R' F2 L2 F2 R2 U L2 U2 B D' F' R' F2 D2 U' F' Rw Uw2
*45. *B2 D' F2 R2 D R2 U2 B2 F L F' D L2 B' U' F2 L2 R2 U2 Fw Uw
*46. *U2 R' U2 L2 R2 F2 D L2 D2 U' L2 R' F' D2 R F2 D' L R B Uw2
*47. *U2 B' L' R2 D2 L2 U' B2 U2 L2 D L' B2 R B2 F2 D' R' Fw' Uw
*48. *B2 U' B2 U2 F2 R2 D B2 U R2 D2 R' B D2 R2 D' U2 B' D Rw' Uw
*49. *L2 B R2 D2 B F2 L2 R2 U2 F' U R' D' L' F2 U' F2 D F Rw' Uw
*50. *B' L2 F' D2 B' U2 F' D2 F2 L2 R2 D' F R2 F' R' D2 R2 U' L Fw Uw'
*51. *L' F' R B' D' L2 U' B U R D2 L' F2 R B2 D2 R' B U' Rw Uw2
*52. *F' L B R' L B2 U' L B2 R2 L2 B D2 F B' D2 U' L2 F Rw2 Uw
*53. *L2 B' D R2 D B U2 F2 U' L D L2 U2 D B2 D L2 D B' Rw Uw
*54. *L2 U' F2 U' D F L B' U R F2 B2 R2 D' L2 U' R2 B2 U2 Fw Uw'
*55. *R U2 F2 R U' B2 L B U2 B' F2 U' B2 L2 D2 R2 L2 D L2 Fw Uw
*56. *R U D' B' D R B R B D2 B2 L F2 L2 B2 D2 R B2 R' D' Rw2 Uw
*57. *D L' B2 D2 B' R2 D2 L2 D2 U2 F' U' L D2 R2 F U2 F U' Rw'
*58. *D2 L2 D' R' B2 R2 B2 U L2 U F2 U L' D F L' B' D U2 Fw
*59. *D' F L D2 R2 U2 L' B2 F2 L D2 U' R D' U2 F' L B2 D Rw2 Uw2
*60. *L' F U L2 F2 D' L2 R2 D U L' B R' U' B' F U2 L F2 Uw'
*61. *D2 F' U2 R2 F2 L2 B' L2 U' B L U' B2 D L2 R U2 L U2 Rw Uw2
*62. *L2 D2 R' U D' R2 U L B R U' L2 D2 B2 U2 B2 R2 F2 B Rw Uw'
*63. *L' B2 U' R' U L2 B U2 D F R' B' L2 B2 L2 B' U2 F' L2 Uw
*64. *F' D2 U2 F' D2 U2 R2 B' F' R F2 L U2 L U L2 R' B' L D Fw' Uw2
*65. *F2 U2 R B2 L D2 B2 D2 R B U R D L R B' U F L Fw' Uw'
*66. *L F' B2 L2 U L' F D' B L U2 F2 L' U2 L2 F2 R2 F2 R' D' Rw' Uw
*67. *R' F2 D2 F R2 B2 U' L F B2 L2 F2 L' F2 U2 R L F' L2 Fw
*68. *B2 D' R2 D' B2 U F U F2 D B2 R' U2 R2 B2 U F2 L' Uw
*69. *D B' U' B R2 D2 F' U2 F2 R2 D2 B2 R' B F2 D2 R U F2 D
*70. *D2 L2 B' D2 L R F2 R' U2 R U2 L2 U L' F' L2 D B R' U' Rw

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *U2 R2 F2 U2 F2 D' F2 D' L D2 U' F R' B' D U2 R D L2
*2. *L2 B U2 B2 R2 F' R2 D2 L' D2 U2 B' U R D2 F U L F2
*3. *D' R2 U2 F2 U2 B R2 D2 B' R' D' B U' L' U2 B' L R2 U
*4. *U2 D' F' L U F' D2 F L R2 U2 F U2 F2 L2 B2 U2 F' L'
*5. *F2 R2 U' B R F2 U' L2 B L R2 U2 L2 U2 D' R2 F' B2

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *D' L' D' R F' L2 B U L U2 F' D2 R2 B2 R' B2 D2 R2 B2
*2. *R2 L' F U L' F R U L D B2 L2 F2 L2 U F2 U L2 D2 R'
*3. *D' L2 F2 R2 B2 D' U' L R' B R' D' R2 U2 B' L2 R2 D'
*4. *L D2 R D2 L2 F2 R2 F2 R' F' L2 F' L2 F R F' R' B' D
*5. *F2 L D2 U2 B' D2 U2 L2 U2 B2 D' F2 U' F R' U B F L2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *F L2 U' L2 D L2 U' B2 F2 L' B D' R' D2 F D R2 D
*2. *D' L D L2 U' L2 D2 U' L2 F2 B' D2 L' R B' D B' U2 F' U2
*3. *F2 U2 R2 D R2 U' F R' L U F D2 R U2 R L2 D2 F2 R'
*4. *U2 B U2 L' F2 D2 L D2 L' F2 R U L2 U' F U' F U B'
*5. *F L2 B R2 D2 B' U2 R2 F2 R' F2 L D U' R B F2 U F2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F R2 F U2 B2 L' B2 L2 D2 R' U B U2 B' F2 R' D U2 F' R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F U' R' D2 L2 U' F2 D' L2 D' R' F' R B D R2 D L' B' D2 R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F R2 B D' F' B2 R2 D' R2 U B2 R2 L' B2 R2 F' L2 D2 R' F R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *R' U' R U' R' F U F U' R U2
*3. *R2 F' R F2 R' D2 F D' F D2 F2 U2 L2 B' L2 F2 R2 L'
*4. *B' D F2 B R2 B' U2 D2 B' R2 U' R' U' B U F2 U2 B' Rw2 D' Rw2 L' U2 L2 Uw2 U' L' Uw2 U2 R D' Fw' R' Uw2 R' B Uw2 Fw Uw B' L2 Fw' U

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *R F2 U' R U' R' U F R U' R'
*3. *R2 D B R U' R U' R' F D2 B2 R' L2 U2 L D2 B2 D' L'
*4. *F' R L2 U2 R' U2 F2 U2 D2 R F' L' F' L' F U' R' D B2 Fw2 Uw2 U' L U' D' L Uw2 Rw2 U F2 B2 Rw2 Fw U' F' Rw2 Fw2 L2 B' Rw' Fw2 D' Fw U Rw2
*5. *U' B2 Lw F Bw2 Uw2 D' Lw' D' Rw' Dw2 D2 U' Rw' R' Fw' Dw' L' Rw' R2 Lw U2 Lw2 L2 Uw2 D Rw' R Dw D Uw' Lw' R' B' Bw' D' Lw2 Bw2 Dw U' Rw R Fw' Rw' Lw F2 R2 Lw2 Dw L' F2 B' Fw2 Bw Dw' U F L U2 Dw'

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *R' U' R' U' F R2 U2 R' U' R' U'
*3. *U' B D' U L2 F2 U L2 R2 F U2 F' D R' D F' L2 R2 F2
*4. *B2 U' F' L U F L2 F2 L2 U2 L2 D B2 D F2 L' R2 Uw2 Fw2 L' F' Uw2 Rw2 D2 F' R F2 U2 B Uw2 B Uw' B' R F' D Fw' R D L' Fw Rw L
*5. *Fw2 U2 Dw Lw' Bw2 Uw' R Fw Lw2 Uw2 Dw' Bw Rw L2 Fw' U R' Bw2 Rw2 F Uw2 Dw2 B Dw2 F' B Bw' Fw' Dw' B2 Fw2 U Lw2 D Lw2 Rw2 Bw2 Lw L2 Dw2 L' U R2 U2 Uw2 Lw R2 D2 L' Bw2 D' F2 Fw Uw' Fw R' Bw Uw R' B
*6. *B2 Uw' 3Fw' Lw2 3Rw Fw2 Dw' Rw2 F 3Rw2 Lw Bw' Lw' Rw 3Rw B2 3Fw2 F Dw Fw L2 3Fw' Dw2 Bw Dw Lw D' Uw' Lw2 3Rw2 3Uw D B' U' Rw2 3Rw2 3Uw2 Dw' R' Fw' U2 L2 3Uw 3Fw' D2 Fw' L2 3Fw2 Fw2 L 3Rw 3Uw2 D' F' B Dw2 Uw 3Uw2 R 3Rw' D 3Uw2 Dw B2 U2 Fw2 Uw Rw D 3Rw2 Uw2 Bw2 Fw Uw B Uw Rw2 Fw 3Uw Dw'

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *U2 R' F R' F R2 U' R2 U R U2
*3. *D' R2 D2 U' L2 D B2 L2 F' L' D2 L' U' F D' R' U R2 B
*4. *R U B2 R' F2 L U2 L' D2 R F' L' B F L U B' D Uw2 B R' Uw2 R' F R D2 Rw2 F2 R2 Fw2 U2 Uw' B L2 Uw' B2 F' Uw2 F Fw Uw Rw F' Rw'
*5. *B' Fw F' Lw' Fw' Rw' R2 L2 D2 U2 Dw' Lw Dw F' Bw D U' Uw' B2 R2 F2 Dw' Bw2 U2 Fw' L Dw2 U L Bw2 Uw2 R D U R Rw2 U2 L2 D' Bw Dw2 D' Lw' Uw Rw U' Dw Bw2 Rw B' Dw Rw Bw' Uw' Lw B' Uw2 Bw' B2 L
*6. *U' 3Rw 3Fw' Fw Dw' 3Fw' L2 Fw2 L2 Dw L' 3Rw' 3Uw Bw D 3Rw 3Fw L U2 3Rw' L2 Rw D' Uw2 F' Rw' 3Uw2 Dw' Rw L' 3Rw' Uw Lw Bw Fw2 F L' Rw' U' Rw' Fw2 Dw2 Bw U' 3Fw' B2 R' F2 L2 Fw' F2 3Rw' Uw' Dw2 D Fw R Rw2 F' Uw2 Lw2 Dw D' U' 3Fw Bw' Fw Rw U F2 D 3Uw2 F2 R' Dw' L2 R' D2 B' Bw
*7. *B 3Uw Fw2 Rw 3Lw' R' Uw' 3Rw 3Lw' F Dw' 3Dw 3Rw Rw2 3Fw D2 Rw2 F2 L' U' F Bw 3Dw' 3Uw' R 3Rw2 3Bw Lw R' 3Fw2 U 3Rw' L' 3Bw U R 3Lw2 L' 3Uw2 Bw Fw' R L F2 3Lw' Lw2 3Bw 3Dw2 F 3Uw2 3Lw' L2 3Uw' U2 Dw2 L' Uw F2 3Lw U2 3Uw' R 3Bw' 3Fw2 3Lw Rw Bw' U Bw2 3Bw2 L Lw B' 3Uw' 3Dw2 Rw' Lw' U' B' 3Dw2 D2 Uw2 Lw' 3Lw Bw' Lw2 L2 Rw' Fw2 Dw U L' Lw 3Uw Lw2 D2 F 3Fw2 Bw2 Fw2

*Clock*
*1. *UR2- DR6+ DL6+ UL0+ U4+ R4- D4+ L3+ ALL5+ y2 U3+ R2- D2+ L5+ ALL0+ UR
*2. *UR3- DR1+ DL1- UL5+ U3- R1+ D2- L3- ALL6+ y2 U6+ R4- D4+ L2- ALL0+ UR DR
*3. *UR6+ DR5- DL6+ UL4- U5- R5- D3+ L6+ ALL6+ y2 U4+ R0+ D2+ L2+ ALL5- DL
*4. *UR2- DR4- DL5+ UL4- U2+ R5+ D1+ L5+ ALL3- y2 U4- R2- D5- L2+ ALL4- DR
*5. *UR0+ DR1+ DL1+ UL4+ U4- R0+ D5+ L2- ALL5+ y2 U1- R4+ D6+ L5+ ALL3+ DR UL

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*2. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*3. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*4. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*5. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *L' R' U R' L U' L B' U' B' R' l r b'
*2. *U B' L' B' U' R B' L R' B' U' l
*3. *L' R L' U R' L' B' L B L' U' u l'
*4. *L B' R U' R B' L' U' R' L' U u' l r b
*5. *R U B' U R L B' U L B' R u' l b

*Square-1*
*1. *(0,-1) / (4,4) / (-4,5) / (1,-2) / (-4,-1) / (-3,-2) / (0,-3) / (0,-1) / (4,0) / (2,-4) / (4,0) / (0,-1)
*2. *(1,3) / (0,3) / (3,0) / (-4,-1) / (3,0) / (-5,-5) / (-4,0) / (-3,-3) / (0,-5) / (4,0) / (-2,-4) / (-4,0)
*3. *(1,0) / (-1,-4) / (1,-2) / (-3,0) / (3,0) / (0,-3) / (3,-1) / (-3,-3) / (-5,0) / (2,-2) / (2,-5) / (1,0) /
*4. *(4,0) / (-3,0) / (5,-1) / (-3,0) / (-5,-2) / (2,-4) / (4,0) / (3,0) / (2,-5) / (6,-2) / (-3,0) /
*5. *(3,-1) / (6,-3) / (-3,-3) / (4,-2) / (-1,0) / (3,0) / (1,-4) / (6,-4) / (0,-1) / (-5,-4)

*Skewb*
*1. *R L U B R L' R' L U' B' R'
*2. *B L R' L B R' B L' R' B' L'
*3. *B L R' L' R' U L' B' L' U R'
*4. *B L U' B' U R' U' R L U L'
*5. *B R U L R L' B' U' L' U' R

*KiloMinx*
*1. *flip L2' U' F2 R2 BR U' R2' flip U L BR2 R' BL' L BR2' BL' BR2 U R2 U' F' R F R U F2 U2' R2
*2. *flip U R' U2' R2 BR U2 F2 R' flip U2' BL2 U' L BR BL2 BR2 U2 R F2' R F U2 F2 U R2 U'
*3. *R2 L2' flip U2 R F2' R BL2' U' BR flip F2 U2' F2 L' BL U2' L' BR2 F2' R F2' U R2 U R2' F' U2 F2 R2' F'
*4. *flip U L2 U' R2' U' L2 flip F L BR2' BL' L2 U' BL2' BR R' F U2 R2 U' R U' F R2' U' R2' U'
*5. *R2 flip U R' BR' U F' R L' BR2 flip L2 U2' R2' BL2' BR BL' BR F U F2' R F' R2' F2 R' F U R2

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *U R2 F R U2 R' U' R F2 U' F
*3. *L2 D2 B' F U2 B' L2 R2 B2 F' R' B L2 D' U' L2 F' R U' L
*4. *B2 D2 U B2 R2 U R2 F2 B2 D' R' B' D2 F2 U2 R2 U' F' L' Uw2 B R2 Fw2 Rw2 D R2 Uw2 Rw2 U' L2 Fw2 B D2 Rw' F B2 R2 Uw' R' Fw' D Rw2 U2 D
*5. *Uw' L' Bw' D2 F L Lw2 F2 U' Bw' F' B2 Dw' R B2 D' Fw U' Dw' Uw' Lw2 Rw' Uw2 Fw2 Lw D Uw Bw' Rw Fw' Dw' Rw Lw Bw U Fw' Dw Uw' R2 U2 Lw Rw F' Uw2 U D Fw' Uw2 Lw U' Bw' R2 Uw' R L2 U Bw R' Fw2 R
*OH. *F2 U2 L B2 R B2 D U B L2 B' D2 F2 D' L' D R2
*Clock. *UR6+ DR1+ DL1- UL2+ U1- R4- D1+ L5- ALL2+ y2 U2- R6+ D5+ L0+ ALL0+ UR DR DL
*Mega. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*Pyra. *U' B' L' U B' U' B R B' U' B u l' r b'
*Square-1. *(0,-1) / (-3,0) / (-2,1) / (-4,-1) / (0,-3) / (-2,-5) / (-4,0) / (-3,-3) / (-2,-3) / (6,0) / (0,-2) / (0,-2) /
*Skewb. *B L U' L' U B' R U' L' U' L

*Redi Cube*
*1. *L' R B' R F l' b f' L B' F' L' F R' B
*2. *B l' L b f' l' f' l' L' R B' F L F R B'
*3. *r R b' l' f r b' B' F' L F R' B L B F L
*4. *f' r' b' r' b' f' r b F L B F' L' R' B R'
*5. *B F' r b' B' L l r b' B' L' F' R' B F R B

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *Uw Lw' U B Uw' R' Lw' Rw' R B Lw Rw Lw' Rw' Lw' Bw Rw' Lw' Bw l' r
*2. *Uw U R Bw Uw' Bw L' R' B Uw' Bw' R' Bw Uw Lw' Bw Rw Uw' Rw' Bw Rw u l' r' b'
*3. *Lw' Rw' B Lw R' Bw' Lw Bw U' L B' Bw' Rw Uw' Bw Rw' Uw' Bw' Uw' l r b
*4. *Uw U' Lw' U' Rw Bw' R Bw L' R B' Uw Bw Rw' Lw' Uw Lw Uw' u l r'
*5. *Bw R' Lw R' Uw Bw' U' R B Lw' Rw' Bw Rw' Uw Bw' Uw Lw' u r'

*15 Puzzle*
*1. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D2 R U2 L D R2 D2 R U L2 D R U L2 U R U R D R D L2 U2 R2 D2 L U2 R D3 L2 U R D L2 U R D L U2 R D R U L D L U R
*2. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R U R D2 L D L U2 R3 D L3 U R U L D R2 D L D L U2 R D2 R2 U3 L2 D R2 U L D2 R U L
*3. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D2 R3 D L2 U2 R D L U2 L D R3 D L U R U L2 D R2 U L D2 L2 U2 R2 D3 R U2 L D L D L U2 R D2 R U R D
*4. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R D R2 U2 L3 D R2 U L D2 L D R3 U2 L D R U2 L2 D2 L D R2 U L D L U R D R2 U3 L D3
*5. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R U R D2 L2 U2 R D R2 D L U2 L D3 L U R2 D R U3 L D L2 D R D R U2 L D2 L U R3 U L U L D L D

*Speed Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F R2 U2 R2 U' R2 D B2 U2 B U' F L D' F L R B L' B' R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F R D L U2 R' F2 R' B' R2 B2 D' F2 L2 D' L2 F2 B L B' R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F D2 B2 U2 R2 F2 R2 D' B2 L' D2 R2 D F2 D R' B' F' R U R' U' F
*4. *R' U' F R F B2 L2 D' L2 D2 L2 D' R2 F2 R2 D R' F U B' F D F2 R' U' F
*5. *R' U' F L' D R2 D2 R2 D B2 R2 U' L2 U F2 L' R2 D' B' D' R2 B2 R' U' F

*Mirror Blocks*
*1. *U B' L2 F R2 B' U2 L2 F2 U' R F2 U2 B' F' L U2 F' R2
*2. *D L D' U2 F2 R2 D U2 R2 U R F R B2 U R D2 R2
*3. *L2 D2 F' U2 D' B' D F2 L' D L2 D2 B2 U' F2 L2 D2 L2
*4. *L D L' B2 U2 L B2 L R2 D2 B R U2 B2 U' R B D2 F'
*5. *B D F2 R B U' R D L' F' B2 D2 L2 U2 D2 L' F2 L D2

*Curvy Copter*
*1. * UR UF UL UF UL UB UR UB UL UF UB UL UF UR UF RF UF UL UB LB UB UR UL UB LB UL UF RF RB UB LB RB UB RB LF UF LF UF UR UL LB DL DB LB UL DL DR RB UB DF UF- DL- LF UF+ DL+ UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LB UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UL UB UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- UF DR LB+2 DL LB-2 UL- RB+2 DF+
*2. * UF UL UB UR UL UB UR UF UR UF UL UB UR UL UF RF UF UR UB LB UB UL RF UF UR UF UB LB UL RB LF UF UR RB UR UB UL RB UB UR LF UL UF UB UR DB LB DF LF UL DL DB DL UF- RB- UR UF+ RB+ UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- LB RB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DL DR UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UF UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ LB UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR LF DF UL+ LF UL+2 LB+2 DF- RF UR DL+ LB+ DL LB UB+2 RB+ UB RB UB+ RB+2 UR RB UR+2 UB+ LB UB- RF+ DL+
*3. * UL UF UB UR UL UB UR UF UB UR UB UR LB UL UF RF UF UR RF UR UB UL UB UR UF UR LF UF UR UB UL UF RF RB UR LF UL UB RB UR UB UL DR RB DB DL DF UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- RB RF UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UF UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UL UB RF UL+2 LB DF+ DR DF+2 UF UL+
*4. * UF UB UR UB UR UL UB UR UF UL UB UR UF UR UL LB UL UB UL UB UR UL RF UF LF UF LF UF UL LF UL UB RB UB UR LB LF DB RB UR DL LB DB DF DR DF UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF DL UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LB DL LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- DL DF UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- LB+ UL LB+2 DR+ RF UF+2 DR+2 DL+2 LF+ DL+ LF DR-2 DB
*5. * UR UF UL UB UR UB UL UB UR UL UB UR UF LB UB UR UF UR UB RF UR UF UL UB UL RB LF UF UL UB LB RB UR UB UR RB LF UL UF RF UR LF DB RB DL LB UL UF DF LF UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- LB RB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LB UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UR LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- LB RB UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UB+2 UL UB-2 UR+ LF+ UF+ RB+2 DB DL+

*Face-Turning Octahedron*
*1. *F R U L F L' F' U' F' R' F' R U L F L' F' U' R' U F U L' R' U' R' F U F' R L D' F' U L U' L
*2. *L U L' B BL' B' L U B BL' B' U' F R U R' U' F R' L U L U L' F U F' L' R L' BR R L' BL U F' B
*3. *R' F' R' F' L' U L U' R' L F' L' R' F' R' U' R' F' L R L' U' R' F' R' L' U' F' D' BL' BR' B' L' D' L U
*4. *R F D BR R BR' R' D' R' D BR' D' R F D BR' D' R' L R F' U L' F U L R U' R' F U BR' U D' R' BL D BL' R'
*5. *R' F R F D R BR R' D' F' R' D BR D' R F' R' F' L' R' U L' F R' F' U L U R L' F B' D' L' F' BR B' U' BL


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 26, 2022)

Results for week 29: Congratulations to Luke Garrett, Ryan Pilat, and AndyMok!

*2x2x2*(197)
1.  1.25 Legomanz
2.  1.27 Charles Jerome
3.  1.52 Luke Garrett


Spoiler



4.  1.74 Caíque crispim
4.  1.74 Benjamin Warry
6.  1.75 MichaelNielsen
7.  1.84 PenaltyCubing
8.  1.97 Shaun Mack
9.  1.99 David ep
10.  2.03 Ash Black
11.  2.04 JackPfeifer
12.  2.06 baseballjello67
13.  2.08 tsutt099
14.  2.09 Imsoosm
15.  2.14 Sean Hartman
16.  2.23 JoshuaDoesCubing
17.  2.33 SunnyCubing
18.  2.43 CornerTwisted
19.  2.44 TheDubDubJr
20.  2.49 Christopher Fandrich
21.  2.56 Ryan Pilat
22.  2.60 darrensaito
23.  2.63 Ty Y.
24.  2.64 AndyMok
25.  2.71 TheCubingAddict980
26.  2.78 Bashy
27.  2.79 Redicubeman
27.  2.79 Dream Cubing
29.  2.80 BradenTheMagician
30.  2.82 parkertrager
31.  2.84 Dylan Swarts
32.  2.88 any name you wish
33.  2.89 Hot potato
34.  2.90 Carter-Thomas
35.  2.91 the super cuber
35.  2.91 cuberkid10
37.  2.98 CubicOreo
38.  3.03 AidanNoogie
39.  3.06 Max C.
40.  3.07 Liam Wadek
40.  3.07 Ricardo Zapata
40.  3.07 midnightcuberx
43.  3.08 tJardigradHe
44.  3.09 Jay Cubes
45.  3.11 eyeballboi
46.  3.12 Tues
47.  3.16 Pixaler
47.  3.16 Sub1Hour
49.  3.23 EvanWright1
50.  3.24 agradess2
51.  3.25 Heewon Seo
52.  3.30 lilwoaji
53.  3.36 beabernardes
54.  3.40 Boris McCoy
55.  3.48 DGCubes
55.  3.48 Fred Lang
57.  3.49 Antto Pitkänen
57.  3.49 SpiFunTastic
59.  3.51 Cubey_Tube
59.  3.51 Shadowjockey
61.  3.57 bennettstouder
62.  3.62 KrokosB
63.  3.63 Calumv 
64.  3.64 dollarstorecubes
64.  3.64 Nuuk cuber
66.  3.65 Cale S
67.  3.66 Valken
68.  3.68 stanley chapel
69.  3.71 wearephamily1719
70.  3.72 Josiah Blomker
71.  3.75 Kacper Jędrzejuk
71.  3.75 hyn
73.  3.79 aznbn
74.  3.80 John_NOTgood
75.  3.82 TheReasonableCuber
76.  3.84 hah27
77.  3.89 Chris Van Der Brink
77.  3.89 Nitstar6174
79.  3.91 Calcube
80.  3.92 Parke187
81.  3.93 Timona
82.  3.99 HTS98
83.  4.00 VectorCubes
84.  4.01 OJ Cubing
85.  4.03 BlueAcidball
85.  4.03 brad711
87.  4.08 shaqaroni
88.  4.09 MCuber
89.  4.10 Thebluedragon65
90.  4.12 Alison Meador
90.  4.12 Koen van Aller
92.  4.14 ARSCubing
93.  4.19 2019ECKE02
94.  4.21 Luke Solves Cubes
94.  4.21 Rollercoasterben 
96.  4.24 lumes2121
97.  4.26 Utkarsh Ashar
98.  4.29 AidenCubes
99.  4.30 abunickabhi
100.  4.42 Loffy8
101.  4.47 d2polld
101.  4.47 White KB
103.  4.52 otcami23
104.  4.53 dhafin
105.  4.56 ly_6
106.  4.57 theit07
107.  4.59 Maxematician
108.  4.60 Brendyn Dunagan
109.  4.61 carlosvilla9
109.  4.61 Sawyer
111.  4.62 Jakub26
112.  4.64 nigelthecuber
112.  4.64 DUDECUBER
114.  4.65 Xauxage
114.  4.65 KellanTheCubingCoder
116.  4.66 Jaco Momberg 
117.  4.68 pizzacrust
118.  4.71 SpeedCubeReview
119.  4.80 Nevan J
120.  4.85 Clock_Enthusiast
121.  4.86 Тібо【鑫小龙】
122.  4.87 InfinityCuber324
123.  4.99 KamTheCuber
124.  5.01 Theemo
125.  5.03 Cooki348
126.  5.04 rdurette10
127.  5.10 edcuberrules8473
128.  5.11 RyFi
129.  5.23 ARandomCuber
130.  5.34 FishTalons
130.  5.34 ichcubegerne
132.  5.50 c00bmaster
133.  5.58 samuel roveran
134.  5.61 MattP98
135.  5.69 pjk
136.  5.74 DynaXT
137.  5.84 Mister.EliotB
137.  5.84 smitty cubes
139.  5.95 BalsaCuber
140.  5.97 Noob's Cubes
141.  5.98 CT-6666
142.  6.01 Anthony Tindal
143.  6.02 cubing_addict
144.  6.09 yalesunivrasity
145.  6.17 Li Xiang
146.  6.19 Poorcuber09
147.  6.22 GooseCuber
148.  6.27 Isaiah The Scott
148.  6.27 shea123
150.  6.30 blu_k
151.  6.31 tungsten
152.  6.35 hebscody
153.  6.39 DetDuVil
154.  6.51 WHACKITROX
154.  6.51 Haya_Mirror
156.  6.56 GradBomb
157.  6.64 Danielle Ang
158.  6.73 ErezE
159.  6.79 Chai003
160.  6.83 Mike Hughey
161.  6.92 Gadiboyo
162.  6.95 Hyperion
163.  7.03 SpeedCubeLegend17
164.  7.09 HiroshiCubes
165.  7.21 Tekooo
166.  7.24 pb_cuber
167.  7.45 CubeEnthusiast15
168.  7.63 Sir
169.  7.75 Omkar1
170.  7.82 Ricco
171.  7.85 One Wheel
172.  7.90 Twisted Cubing
173.  7.92 Abucuberksa
174.  7.95 nonamed_duck
175.  8.17 Jrg
176.  8.45 freshcuber.de
177.  8.51 kflynn
178.  8.53 Rubika-37-021204
179.  8.56 sporteisvogel
180.  9.26 BeginneratCFOP
181.  10.02 Mrdoobery
182.  10.32 jsolver
183.  10.43 Aluminum
184.  10.96 Abby
185.  10.97 ARandomGuyWhoPractices2x2
186.  11.24 Henry13
187.  11.50 NetherCubing
188.  11.85 Nash171
189.  13.06 Algfish
190.  13.09 Jacck
191.  13.14 Mormi
192.  13.39 CalebB
193.  14.39 Jason Tzeng
194.  19.60 the average speed cuber
195.  25.94 thefootballplayer
196.  31.84 Cuber767
197.  53.01 Michaeltawfik


*3x3x3*(247)
1.  6.23 Luke Garrett
2.  6.87 lilwoaji
2.  6.87 domrred


Spoiler



4.  6.94 benzhao
5.  7.18 Ryan Pilat
6.  7.24 Shaun Mack
7.  7.39 MichaelNielsen
8.  7.46 star
9.  7.58 Carter-Thomas
10.  7.59 tJardigradHe
11.  7.64 Pondgazer
12.  7.81 NewoMinx
13.  7.96 darrensaito
14.  7.97 Max C.
15.  8.15 Charles Jerome
16.  8.21 Jscuber
17.  8.22 SpeedyReedy
18.  8.23 KrokosB
19.  8.25 Sean Hartman
20.  8.41 tsutt099
21.  8.47 Heewon Seo
22.  8.56 cuberkid10
23.  8.57 Dream Cubing
24.  8.72 parkertrager
25.  8.77 JChambers13
26.  8.78 FishyIshy
27.  8.80 fun at the joy
28.  8.88 Cuber2s
29.  8.92 GenTheThief
30.  8.94 Hayden Ng
31.  8.95 PenaltyCubing
32.  8.96 AndyMok
33.  9.09 AidanNoogie
34.  9.10 Pixaler
35.  9.14 DGCubes
36.  9.17 V Achyuthan
37.  9.19 Coinman_
38.  9.33 2017LAMB06
39.  9.38 Ash Black
40.  9.40 BradenTheMagician
41.  9.41 EvanWright1
41.  9.41 Benjamin Warry
43.  9.42 Tues
44.  9.43 Kylegadj
45.  9.46 zxmdm666
46.  9.50 eyeballboi
47.  9.51 Hot potato
48.  9.66 Boris McCoy
49.  9.69 Shadowjockey
50.  9.72 baseballjello67
51.  9.74 NathanaelCubes
52.  9.84 Christopher Fandrich
53.  9.86 wearephamily1719
54.  9.91 the super cuber
55.  9.94 RedstoneTim
56.  9.99 hah27
57.  10.10 Cale S
58.  10.29 d2polld
59.  10.34 MartinN13
60.  10.63 KamTheCuber
61.  10.64 TheCubingAddict980
61.  10.64 dollarstorecubes
63.  10.67 agradess2
63.  10.67 Valken
65.  10.68 Theemo
65.  10.68 Bashy
67.  10.69 Koen van Aller
68.  10.72 ichcubegerne
69.  10.81 The Cubing Fanatic
70.  10.82 Liam Wadek
71.  10.85 riovqn
72.  10.87 Sub1Hour
73.  10.93 sigalig
73.  10.93 DhruvA
75.  10.97 Victor Tang
76.  11.00 Fred Lang
77.  11.05 leolrg
78.  11.06 John_NOTgood
79.  11.07 Ricardo Zapata
80.  11.14 20luky3
81.  11.22 Nuuk cuber
82.  11.24 VectorCubes
82.  11.24 Cubey_Tube
84.  11.27 TheDubDubJr
85.  11.30 Ty Y.
86.  11.35 vedroboev
87.  11.46 Chris Van Der Brink
88.  11.56 aznbn
89.  11.57 TheReasonableCuber
89.  11.57 Dylan Swarts
91.  11.59 Luke Solves Cubes
92.  11.60 beabernardes
93.  11.62 FishTalons
94.  11.64 ARandomCuber
95.  11.67 abunickabhi
96.  11.71 Parke187
97.  11.72 theit07
98.  11.81 Utkarsh Ashar
99.  11.82 midnightcuberx
100.  11.89 Maxematician
101.  11.97 Antto Pitkänen
102.  11.99 CubicOreo
103.  12.07 Timona
104.  12.11 Alison Meador
105.  12.13 MattP98
106.  12.18 Jay Cubes
107.  12.26 2019ECKE02
108.  12.29 BlueAcidball
109.  12.35 Calumv 
110.  12.36 ly_6
111.  12.45 lumes2121
112.  12.50 Kacper Jędrzejuk
113.  12.51 Ghost Cuber 
114.  12.52 LwBigcubes
115.  12.61 MCuber
115.  12.61 carlosvilla9
117.  12.67 OJ Cubing
118.  12.70 Calcube
119.  12.75 pizzacrust
120.  12.79 breadears
121.  12.85 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
122.  12.91 DynaXT
123.  12.99 bennettstouder
124.  13.05 SpiFunTastic
125.  13.06 RyFi
126.  13.08 trangium
127.  13.11 Omkar1
127.  13.11 Nitstar6174
129.  13.12 Xauxage
130.  13.25 c00bmaster
130.  13.25 Josiah Blomker
132.  13.35 hyn
133.  13.39 pjk
134.  13.55 Anthony Tindal
135.  13.61 SpeedCubeReview
136.  13.67 xyzzy
137.  13.87 Sawyer
138.  13.88 qatumciuzacqul
139.  13.90 Jules Graham
140.  13.99 Enoch Jiang
141.  14.00 Тібо【鑫小龙】
142.  14.18 otcami23
143.  14.32 Nevan J
144.  14.44 Rollercoasterben 
145.  14.47 DUDECUBER
146.  14.51 JakeAK
147.  14.54 Loffy8
148.  14.55 ican97
149.  14.58 ARSCubing
150.  14.65 KellanTheCubingCoder
151.  14.80 dhafin
152.  14.87 Ssiא
153.  14.91 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
154.  14.94 White KB
155.  15.06 InfinityCuber324
156.  15.09 Jaco Momberg 
157.  15.62 50ph14
158.  15.67 DetDuVil
159.  15.82 elimescube
160.  15.83 nigelthecuber
161.  16.05 AidenCubes
162.  16.34 stanley chapel
163.  16.41 Haya_Mirror
164.  16.42 Isaiah The Scott
165.  16.52 Ayce
166.  16.57 Jakub26
167.  16.64 pb_cuber
168.  16.81 Midnight_Cuber
169.  16.86 Li Xiang
170.  17.03 CT-6666
171.  17.06 shaqaroni
172.  17.23 yalesunivrasity
173.  18.21 Poorcuber09
174.  18.41 hebscody
174.  18.41 SunnyCubing
176.  18.88 rdurette10
177.  19.13 Chai003
178.  19.47 GooseCuber
179.  19.76 blu_k
180.  20.13 BalsaCuber
181.  20.18 Danielle Ang
182.  20.24 ErezE
183.  20.34 samuel roveran
184.  20.38 sporteisvogel
185.  20.48 Henry13
186.  20.51 nurhid.hisham
187.  20.91 filmip
188.  20.96 Tekooo
189.  21.19 Clock_Enthusiast
190.  21.25 myoder
191.  21.43 Jrg
192.  21.64 Kim38889
193.  22.05 qunbacca
194.  22.07 One Wheel
195.  22.22 Mike Hughey
196.  22.75 Gadiboyo
197.  22.83 SpeedCubeLegend17
198.  23.08 freshcuber.de
199.  23.35 HiroshiCubes
200.  23.63 edcuberrules8473
201.  23.98 Mister.EliotB
202.  24.01 Elisa Rippe
203.  24.25 WHACKITROX
204.  24.50 Rubika-37-021204
205.  24.93 Jason Tzeng
206.  25.07 tungsten
207.  25.28 Lord brainy
208.  25.43 CubeEnthusiast15
209.  25.46 Nash171
210.  25.50 Multicubing
211.  25.93 Noob's Cubes
212.  26.29 MJCuber05
213.  27.18 Twisted Cubing
214.  27.23 Manuelmore00
215.  27.52 smitty cubes
216.  28.21 kflynn
217.  28.90 JoshuaDoesCubing
218.  29.36 Abucuberksa
219.  29.40 karma8724
220.  29.49 Mr Cuber
221.  29.50 auntie
222.  29.51 Jacck
223.  30.15 cubing_addict
224.  31.97 shea123
225.  32.18 Mormi
226.  32.78 Cubing_Marmot
227.  32.89 Hyperion
228.  33.80 NetherCubing
229.  36.77 Algfish
230.  38.68 jsolver
231.  39.02 Ricco
232.  40.24 HelgeBerlin
233.  40.75 GradBomb
234.  41.79 ChaseTheCuber12
235.  42.28 Exmestify
236.  46.15 Thebluedragon65
237.  50.78 Joslyn Lilly
238.  51.58 Sheldon Vi
239.  54.18 JailtonMendes
240.  57.41 noel wahinya kiongo
241.  59.26 Thewan
242.  1:13.15 Cuber767
243.  1:13.61 Michaeltawfik
244.  1:19.39 kirklilly
245.  1:25.37 the average speed cuber
246.  1:47.64 thefootballplayer
247.  DNF nonamed_duck


*4x4x4*(148)
1.  28.20 tJardigradHe
2.  28.79 Heewon Seo
3.  29.51 cuberkid10


Spoiler



4.  29.96 Luke Garrett
5.  30.01 Dream Cubing
6.  30.68 darrensaito
7.  31.72 parkertrager
8.  32.41 AndyMok
9.  32.72 Sean Hartman
10.  32.93 Shadowjockey
11.  33.07 Shaun Mack
12.  33.23 NewoMinx
13.  33.40 Hot potato
14.  35.36 fun at the joy
15.  35.37 MichaelNielsen
16.  35.39 Ryan Pilat
17.  35.51 Max C.
18.  36.11 Valken
19.  37.09 EvanWright1
20.  37.26 AidanNoogie
21.  37.65 BradenTheMagician
22.  37.93 Ash Black
23.  37.94 Boris McCoy
24.  38.03 20luky3
25.  38.21 the super cuber
26.  38.37 Pixaler
26.  38.37 Hayden Ng
28.  38.52 Victor Tang
29.  38.59 DGCubes
30.  38.83 MCuber
31.  39.76 agradess2
32.  39.90 CubicOreo
33.  40.12 ichcubegerne
34.  40.37 Christopher Fandrich
35.  40.58 TheDubDubJr
36.  41.25 tsutt099
37.  41.73 Tues
38.  42.35 dollarstorecubes
39.  42.77 Anthony Tindal
40.  43.05 Fred Lang
41.  43.75 DhruvA
42.  43.89 PCCuber
43.  43.96 sigalig
44.  44.08 abunickabhi
45.  44.36 Ricardo Zapata
46.  45.20 beabernardes
47.  45.74 Liam Wadek
48.  45.84 Dylan Swarts
49.  45.85 TheReasonableCuber
50.  45.96 Antto Pitkänen
51.  46.15 Nuuk cuber
52.  46.20 aznbn
53.  46.78 Chris Van Der Brink
54.  46.79 Parke187
55.  47.20 Sub1Hour
56.  47.70 pizzacrust
57.  48.24 carlosvilla9
58.  48.53 Cubey_Tube
59.  48.73 DynaXT
60.  48.80 xyzzy
61.  48.92 any name you wish
62.  48.98 Timona
63.  49.12 MattP98
63.  49.12 theit07
65.  49.35 Maxematician
66.  49.60 2019ECKE02
67.  49.64 OJ Cubing
68.  50.03 Loffy8
69.  50.16 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
70.  50.78 Koen van Aller
71.  50.91 BlueAcidball
72.  50.99 lumes2121
73.  51.15 bennettstouder
74.  51.33 ARandomCuber
75.  51.80 wearephamily1719
76.  51.90 Utkarsh Ashar
77.  52.31 RyFi
78.  53.14 Josiah Blomker
79.  54.15 Kacper Jędrzejuk
80.  54.73 bh13
81.  55.07 SpeedCubeReview
82.  55.09 Alison Meador
83.  55.21 Calumv 
84.  55.83 FishyIshy
85.  56.45 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
86.  56.81 Jay Cubes
87.  57.04 Nitstar6174
88.  57.06 DUDECUBER
89.  57.10 KamTheCuber
90.  57.21 pjk
91.  57.68 qatumciuzacqul
92.  58.17 FishTalons
93.  59.33 elimescube
94.  1:00.00 Calcube
95.  1:00.68 Luke Solves Cubes
96.  1:00.72 rdurette10
97.  1:00.81 Omkar1
98.  1:01.38 Jakub26
99.  1:02.24 TheCubingAddict980
100.  1:04.09 ly_6
101.  1:04.12 Тібо【鑫小龙】
102.  1:04.86 breadears
103.  1:08.04 ARSCubing
104.  1:08.58 White KB
105.  1:09.30 hyn
106.  1:09.39 filmip
107.  1:09.87 Sawyer
108.  1:10.37 Poorcuber09
109.  1:10.54 DetDuVil
110.  1:10.63 CT-6666
111.  1:10.80 Isaiah The Scott
112.  1:10.94 Jaco Momberg 
113.  1:12.08 AidenCubes
114.  1:13.10 KellanTheCubingCoder
115.  1:13.44 nigelthecuber
116.  1:13.85 d2polld
117.  1:14.12 Clock_Enthusiast
118.  1:15.07 InfinityCuber324
119.  1:15.29 c00bmaster
120.  1:19.87 One Wheel
121.  1:19.89 Mike Hughey
122.  1:20.34 Jrg
123.  1:21.71 Jason Tzeng
124.  1:22.95 hebscody
125.  1:23.09 nurhid.hisham
126.  1:23.27 pb_cuber
127.  1:24.68 cubing_addict
128.  1:27.35 sporteisvogel
129.  1:30.27 GooseCuber
130.  1:30.30 Hyperion
131.  1:30.89 nonamed_duck
132.  1:37.34 Rubika-37-021204
133.  1:38.21 ErezE
134.  1:38.78 freshcuber.de
135.  1:46.27 Nevan J
136.  1:47.87 Jacck
137.  1:52.41 kflynn
138.  1:55.86 Henry13
139.  2:06.34 Twisted Cubing
140.  2:08.50 blu_k
141.  2:08.77 BalsaCuber
142.  2:09.84 CubeEnthusiast15
143.  2:15.19 yalesunivrasity
144.  2:40.49 SpeedCubeLegend17
145.  4:46.49 Thebluedragon65
146.  DNF dhafin
146.  DNF samuel roveran
146.  DNF myoder


*5x5x5*(99)
1.  50.53 tJardigradHe
2.  53.21 Dream Cubing
3.  56.04 Heewon Seo


Spoiler



4.  56.65 AndyMok
5.  57.81 Sean Hartman
6.  59.06 NewoMinx
7.  59.66 Hayden Ng
8.  59.77 cuberkid10
9.  1:02.04 fun at the joy
10.  1:03.50 Luke Garrett
11.  1:03.72 darrensaito
12.  1:03.75 Hot potato
13.  1:04.35 Ryan Pilat
14.  1:04.98 Max C.
15.  1:05.76 Victor Tang
16.  1:06.44 ichcubegerne
17.  1:06.75 AidanNoogie
18.  1:07.87 Shadowjockey
19.  1:08.41 Ash Black
20.  1:10.71 Shaun Mack
21.  1:11.18 EvanWright1
22.  1:12.90 agradess2
23.  1:15.91 Valken
24.  1:15.93 DGCubes
25.  1:16.67 tsutt099
26.  1:17.85 sigalig
27.  1:18.01 Tues
28.  1:18.97 dollarstorecubes
29.  1:19.15 hah27
30.  1:19.81 LwBigcubes
31.  1:20.03 Dylan Swarts
32.  1:20.07 CubicOreo
33.  1:22.14 BradenTheMagician
34.  1:22.43 Pixaler
35.  1:23.45 abunickabhi
36.  1:24.02 Ricardo Zapata
37.  1:24.23 Nuuk cuber
38.  1:25.24 Chris Van Der Brink
39.  1:26.08 Antto Pitkänen
40.  1:26.26 Sub1Hour
41.  1:27.15 Liam Wadek
42.  1:28.76 Christopher Fandrich
43.  1:29.48 TheReasonableCuber
44.  1:30.03 2019ECKE02
45.  1:31.25 beabernardes
46.  1:31.63 ARandomCuber
47.  1:33.53 Theemo
48.  1:36.22 MattP98
49.  1:36.53 any name you wish
50.  1:36.87 carlosvilla9
51.  1:38.19 elimescube
52.  1:39.00 The Cubing Fanatic
53.  1:39.12 Koen van Aller
54.  1:40.87 bennettstouder
55.  1:41.06 Rollercoasterben 
56.  1:42.26 Timona
57.  1:43.19 Kacper Jędrzejuk
58.  1:43.60 Cubey_Tube
59.  1:43.62 aznbn
60.  1:46.18 Loffy8
61.  1:46.22 lumes2121
62.  1:46.32 Calumv 
63.  1:46.47 rdurette10
64.  1:47.20 OJ Cubing
65.  1:47.37 theit07
66.  1:48.80 Utkarsh Ashar
67.  1:50.01 c00bmaster
68.  1:52.32 Maxematician
69.  1:52.60 Nitstar6174
70.  1:56.96 DetDuVil
71.  1:57.77 Jaco Momberg 
72.  1:58.41 DynaXT
73.  2:06.59 Winfaza
74.  2:11.25 One Wheel
75.  2:12.35 BlueAcidball
76.  2:17.33 Isaiah The Scott
77.  2:17.80 Josiah Blomker
78.  2:20.01 White KB
79.  2:20.60 Luke Solves Cubes
80.  2:22.56 filmip
81.  2:24.45 Jrg
82.  2:30.84 CT-6666
83.  2:31.79 Rubika-37-021204
84.  2:35.24 Clock_Enthusiast
85.  2:38.60 sporteisvogel
86.  2:40.83 ly_6
87.  2:58.52 Hyperion
88.  2:59.11 Jacck
89.  3:05.42 freshcuber.de
90.  3:15.82 Jason Tzeng
91.  3:17.01 pb_cuber
92.  3:25.89 Mike Hughey
93.  3:25.93 ErezE
94.  3:36.21 cubing_addict
95.  3:53.31 Danielle Ang
96.  3:57.41 CubeEnthusiast15
97.  DNF pizzacrust
97.  DNF midnightcuberx
97.  DNF Thebluedragon65


*6x6x6*(38)
1.  1:36.56 tJardigradHe
2.  1:40.87 cuberkid10
3.  1:52.93 fun at the joy


Spoiler



4.  1:53.80 AndyMok
5.  1:55.78 ichcubegerne
6.  2:01.54 Hayden Ng
7.  2:04.84 Shadowjockey
8.  2:07.14 Ryan Pilat
9.  2:09.87 agradess2
10.  2:10.84 LwBigcubes
11.  2:17.63 Keroma12
12.  2:22.39 xyzzy
13.  2:24.94 Max C.
14.  2:31.94 DGCubes
15.  2:34.46 tsutt099
16.  2:36.42 Nuuk cuber
17.  2:41.48 CubicOreo
18.  2:51.29 TheReasonableCuber
19.  2:53.22 ARandomCuber
20.  2:57.06 abunickabhi
21.  2:57.42 Dylan Swarts
22.  3:07.58 2019ECKE02
23.  3:11.44 MattP98
24.  3:37.06 lumes2121
25.  3:37.69 c00bmaster
26.  3:41.97 One Wheel
27.  3:54.64 Calumv 
28.  3:56.54 Loffy8
29.  3:58.22 Isaiah The Scott
30.  4:23.48 Jrg
31.  4:52.69 Rubika-37-021204
32.  5:07.60 sporteisvogel
33.  5:36.38 Hyperion
34.  5:41.12 freshcuber.de
35.  5:46.17 Luke Solves Cubes
36.  11:58.94 Algfish
37.  DNF NewoMinx
37.  DNF White KB


*7x7x7*(25)
1.  2:50.95 ichcubegerne
2.  2:54.26 Hayden Ng
3.  3:03.50 LwBigcubes


Spoiler



4.  3:11.56 agradess2
5.  3:39.95 CubicOreo
6.  3:41.20 DGCubes
7.  3:41.34 Nuuk cuber
8.  3:44.73 Max C.
9.  3:50.13 tsutt099
10.  4:04.33 hah27
11.  4:32.32 ARandomCuber
12.  4:51.78 2019ECKE02
13.  4:56.34 TheReasonableCuber
14.  5:01.02 Dylan Swarts
15.  5:14.38 lumes2121
16.  5:28.97 c00bmaster
17.  5:51.85 One Wheel
18.  6:18.12 Jrg
19.  7:04.29 Jacck
20.  7:08.37 Rubika-37-021204
21.  7:25.90 DynaXT
22.  8:47.12 nurhid.hisham
23.  9:16.46 Luke Solves Cubes
24.  DNF abunickabhi
24.  DNF pizzacrust


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(52)
1.  4.07 HTS98
2.  4.97 Caíque crispim
3.  5.03 ARandomGuyWhoPractices2x2


Spoiler



4.  6.57 Christopher Fandrich
5.  7.06 Imsoosm
6.  7.08 JakeAK
7.  7.14 Luke Garrett
8.  7.94 agradess2
9.  8.30 TheDubDubJr
10.  9.43 Shaun Mack
11.  10.26 darrensaito
12.  10.44 SunnyCubing
13.  11.09 CubeEnthusiast15
14.  12.01 BradenTheMagician
15.  12.39 PenaltyCubing
16.  13.93 the super cuber
17.  14.87 Calcube
18.  16.12 Tues
19.  17.18 Isaiah The Scott
20.  17.68 ichcubegerne
21.  18.32 hah27
22.  18.85 2019ECKE02
23.  19.17 abunickabhi
24.  19.88 dhafin
25.  21.52 Li Xiang
26.  22.01 Jakub26
27.  23.78 Mike Hughey
28.  25.46 DynaXT
29.  25.48 Sawyer
30.  26.14 Ryan Pilat
31.  28.54 filmip
32.  33.26 EvanWright1
33.  33.69 Ty Y.
34.  37.69 Koen van Aller
35.  41.00 dollarstorecubes
36.  42.95 baseballjello67
37.  44.53 Hyperion
38.  46.88 Jacck
39.  47.06 stanley chapel
40.  49.54 Omkar1
41.  50.73 sporteisvogel
42.  52.92 Nuuk cuber
43.  54.86 Valken
44.  1:07.50 FishTalons
45.  1:12.51 Nitstar6174
46.  1:41.17 KamTheCuber
47.  2:50.32 WHACKITROX
48.  DNF tsutt099
48.  DNF BalsaCuber
48.  DNF Cuber767
48.  DNF Calumv 
48.  DNF Ricardo Zapata


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(45)
1.  18.64 JakeAK
2.  20.03 sigalig
3.  21.80 hah27


Spoiler



4.  24.36 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
5.  26.15 the super cuber
6.  30.07 Ryan Pilat
7.  31.41 Dylan Swarts
8.  32.82 riovqn
9.  34.64 Keroma12
10.  37.99 abunickabhi
11.  41.95 Victor Tang
12.  42.85 Jakub26
13.  45.47 dhafin
14.  49.97 qunbacca
15.  52.56 OJ Cubing
16.  1:01.46 MattP98
17.  1:03.54 2019ECKE02
18.  1:06.50 Nihahhat
19.  1:06.75 qatumciuzacqul
20.  1:13.47 kainos
21.  1:13.99 AndrewT99
22.  1:23.92 FishTalons
23.  1:30.93 BradenTheMagician
24.  1:44.28 beabernardes
25.  1:46.13 Luke Garrett
26.  2:00.54 Utkarsh Ashar
27.  2:01.65 Ssiא
28.  2:09.66 carlosvilla9
29.  2:25.95 filmip
30.  2:34.13 DynaXT
31.  2:49.90 João Vinicius
32.  2:51.58 Jacck
33.  3:03.00 Ricardo Zapata
34.  3:05.93 aznbn
35.  3:24.44 Hyperion
36.  3:35.41 elimescube
37.  4:07.26 lumes2121
38.  4:11.07 sporteisvogel
39.  5:08.82 Fred Lang
40.  6:08.58 Koen van Aller
41.  DNF Nash171
41.  DNF ichcubegerne
41.  DNF Тібо【鑫小龙】
41.  DNF d2polld
41.  DNF Ricco


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(15)
1.  1:44.83 sigalig
2.  2:05.93 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
3.  3:45.83 abunickabhi


Spoiler



4.  4:09.92 Keroma12
5.  4:40.72 Ryan Pilat
6.  6:26.94 riovqn
7.  8:01.59 Jacck
8.  25:09.28 sporteisvogel
9.  DNF hah27
9.  DNF filmip
9.  DNF 2019ECKE02
9.  DNF Victor Tang
9.  DNF OJ Cubing
9.  DNF DynaXT
9.  DNF beabernardes


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(7)
1.  4:21.87 Victor Tang
2.  4:54.00 sigalig
3.  6:35.05 abunickabhi


Spoiler



4.  7:06.84 hah27
5.  9:32.80 2019ECKE02
6.  DNF Keroma12
6.  DNF Jacck


*7x7x7 blindfolded*(2)
1.  DNF 2019ECKE02
1.  DNF abunickabhi

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(11)
1.  21/32 60:00 hah27
2.  9/12 60:02 Jacck
3.  4/4 26:04 sporteisvogel


Spoiler



4.  5/7 10:31 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
5.  2/2 2:02 abunickabhi
6.  2/2 5:58 qatumciuzacqul
7.  2/2 10:57 lumes2121
8.  3/4 16:21 filmip
9.  1/3 3:20 Keroma12
9.  11/25 60:00 2019ECKE02
9.  1/3 8 riovqn


*3x3x3 one-handed*(135)
1.  10.86 Luke Garrett
2.  11.32 Ash Black
3.  11.80 Shaun Mack


Spoiler



4.  11.84 lilwoaji
5.  11.99 NathanaelCubes
6.  12.38 parkertrager
7.  12.92 the super cuber
8.  12.99 darrensaito
9.  13.07 tJardigradHe
10.  13.17 Jscuber
11.  13.33 zxmdm666
12.  13.44 GenTheThief
13.  14.47 Benjamin Warry
14.  14.63 leolrg
15.  14.71 RedstoneTim
16.  14.72 Ryan Pilat
17.  14.87 Nihahhat
18.  14.88 Sean Hartman
19.  15.20 AndyMok
20.  15.25 Dream Cubing
21.  15.29 ichcubegerne
22.  15.36 Carter-Thomas
23.  15.47 tsutt099
24.  15.59 MichaelNielsen
25.  15.95 Pixaler
26.  16.22 Hayden Ng
27.  16.35 BradenTheMagician
28.  16.58 Max C.
29.  16.94 dollarstorecubes
30.  17.08 Tues
31.  17.40 Victor Tang
32.  17.82 KrokosB
33.  17.89 midnightcuberx
34.  17.95 V Achyuthan
35.  18.37 cuberkid10
36.  18.76 Antto Pitkänen
37.  18.82 Ricardo Zapata
38.  19.35 abunickabhi
39.  19.36 nonamed_duck
40.  19.46 ARandomCuber
41.  19.63 hah27
42.  19.76 EvanWright1
43.  19.77 JakeAK
44.  20.01 Christopher Fandrich
45.  20.54 Utkarsh Ashar
46.  20.71 DGCubes
47.  20.79 xyzzy
48.  20.88 Calumv 
49.  20.90 Luke Solves Cubes
50.  21.05 Shadowjockey
51.  21.13 Nuuk cuber
52.  21.22 agradess2
53.  21.30 Cale S
54.  21.50 Alison Meador
55.  21.64 TheDubDubJr
56.  21.73 trangium
57.  21.79 PenaltyCubing
58.  21.98 BlueAcidball
59.  22.30 OJ Cubing
60.  22.31 TheReasonableCuber
61.  22.44 2019ECKE02
62.  22.59 sigalig
63.  22.96 qatumciuzacqul
64.  22.97 Parke187
65.  23.10 wearephamily1719
66.  23.48 Omkar1
67.  23.72 Valken
68.  24.00 Sub1Hour
69.  24.06 Jay Cubes
70.  24.23 bh13
71.  24.28 MattP98
72.  25.02 lumes2121
73.  25.38 Liam Wadek
74.  26.13 d2polld
75.  26.21 Тібо【鑫小龙】
76.  26.51 riovqn
77.  26.54 Chris Van Der Brink
78.  26.70 Cubey_Tube
79.  26.87 Kacper Jędrzejuk
80.  26.90 carlosvilla9
81.  26.93 Fred Lang
82.  27.26 dhafin
82.  27.26 Timona
84.  28.00 Koen van Aller
85.  28.39 Nevan J
86.  28.78 Calcube
86.  28.78 Nitstar6174
88.  29.22 VectorCubes
89.  29.54 ly_6
90.  30.26 FishTalons
91.  30.84 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
92.  31.21 DynaXT
93.  31.23 Isaiah The Scott
94.  31.27 hebscody
95.  31.37 Jaco Momberg 
96.  31.43 Xauxage
97.  32.63 Loffy8
98.  34.44 rdurette10
99.  34.55 Hyperion
100.  35.22 SunnyCubing
101.  35.57 Poorcuber09
102.  35.79 hyn
103.  36.07 InfinityCuber324
104.  36.86 Dylan Swarts
105.  37.34 KellanTheCubingCoder
106.  37.43 aznbn
107.  37.60 Jakub26
108.  39.06 nigelthecuber
109.  39.73 DUDECUBER
110.  39.77 freshcuber.de
111.  41.89 Mike Hughey
112.  41.96 pb_cuber
113.  43.95 WHACKITROX
114.  47.06 sporteisvogel
115.  47.45 samuel roveran
116.  47.96 Josiah Blomker
117.  49.25 yalesunivrasity
118.  1:00.71 GooseCuber
119.  1:01.39 Rubika-37-021204
120.  1:03.58 SpeedCubeLegend17
121.  1:04.65 Jacck
122.  1:05.88 Mr Cuber
123.  1:08.97 blu_k
124.  1:12.46 c00bmaster
125.  1:13.73 Noob's Cubes
126.  1:22.77 Abucuberksa
127.  1:22.79 Twisted Cubing
128.  1:22.84 Multicubing
129.  1:24.03 Chai003
130.  1:24.86 Algfish
131.  1:30.01 CubeEnthusiast15
132.  3:20.78 Thebluedragon65
133.  6:11.06 thefootballplayer
134.  DNF Sawyer
134.  DNF MCuber


*3x3x3 With feet*(4)
1.  34.24 Alison Meador
2.  36.30 Elo13
3.  1:18.34 Utkarsh Ashar


Spoiler



4.  1:49.55 Nuuk cuber


*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(10)
1.  37.31 AndyMok
2.  39.09 ichcubegerne
3.  39.80 Nuuk cuber


Spoiler



4.  1:07.80 TheReasonableCuber
5.  1:16.71 abunickabhi
6.  1:33.71 Jacck
7.  1:59.85 Nevan J
8.  4:49.94 c00bmaster
9.  DNF Luke Solves Cubes
9.  DNF DynaXT


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(26)
1.  23.67 (25, 25, 21) rays
2.  24.33 (23, 25, 25) Mrauo
3.  29.00 (25, 30, 32) xyzzy


Spoiler



4.  29.67 (29, 33, 27) João Vinicius
5.  32.33 (29, 38, 30) Sean Hartman
6.  34.67 (35, 35, 34) Ryan Pilat
7.  38.00 (43, 41, 30) tsutt099
8.  40.33 (40, 41, 40) Mike Hughey
9.  47.67 (43, 54, 46) Kacper Jędrzejuk
10.  51.67 (43, 63, 49) DynaXT
11.  55.67 (47, 64, 56) Luke Solves Cubes
12.  DNF (24, 23, DNS) Cale S
12.  DNF (23, 29, DNS) TheDubDubJr
12.  DNF (23, DNS, DNS) DetDuVil
12.  DNF (24, DNS, DNS) rogo
12.  DNF (DNF, DNF, 28) jaysammey777
12.  DNF (34, DNS, DNS) blairubik
12.  DNF (DNF, 47, 39) nigelthecuber
12.  DNF (42, DNS, DNS) Fred Lang
12.  DNF (46, DNS, DNS) lumes2121
12.  DNF (52, 56, DNS) Sawyer
12.  DNF (54, DNS, DNS) abunickabhi
12.  DNF (77, DNS, DNS) baseballjello67
12.  DNF (DNF, DNS, DNS) any name you wish
12.  DNF (DNF, DNS, DNS) Danielle Ang
12.  DNF (DNF, DNS, DNS) alyzsnyzs


*2-3-4 Relay*(85)
1.  35.09 Luke Garrett
2.  39.70 cuberkid10
3.  41.96 Heewon Seo


Spoiler



4.  42.84 Ryan Pilat
5.  43.24 MichaelNielsen
6.  43.56 Max C.
7.  44.08 tJardigradHe
8.  45.74 AndyMok
9.  46.15 darrensaito
10.  46.55 fun at the joy
11.  46.59 EvanWright1
12.  47.46 Shadowjockey
13.  48.03 TipsterTrickster 
14.  49.20 tsutt099
15.  49.80 dollarstorecubes
16.  50.12 the super cuber
17.  51.19 Ash Black
18.  51.41 ichcubegerne
19.  51.45 Pixaler
20.  52.56 Valken
21.  52.77 Ricardo Zapata
22.  54.65 agradess2
23.  55.93 DGCubes
24.  56.24 BradenTheMagician
25.  57.44 Tues
26.  58.98 Antto Pitkänen
26.  58.98 Timona
28.  1:01.50 abunickabhi
29.  1:02.76 aznbn
30.  1:03.84 Chris Van Der Brink
31.  1:03.87 TheReasonableCuber
32.  1:04.31 Koen van Aller
33.  1:04.64 DynaXT
34.  1:04.91 Dylan Swarts
35.  1:06.42 Nuuk cuber
36.  1:07.05 Calumv 
37.  1:08.63 theit07
38.  1:08.73 pizzacrust
39.  1:10.65 Josiah Blomker
40.  1:11.44 Christopher Fandrich
41.  1:11.80 d2polld
42.  1:12.68 lumes2121
43.  1:12.69 MattP98
44.  1:12.80 Cubey_Tube
45.  1:14.00 Utkarsh Ashar
46.  1:15.54 FishTalons
47.  1:17.89 BlueAcidball
48.  1:17.96 Kacper Jędrzejuk
49.  1:19.15 ARandomCuber
50.  1:19.30 Nitstar6174
51.  1:19.37 Jakub26
52.  1:22.58 Тібо【鑫小龙】
53.  1:22.88 ly_6
54.  1:23.66 ARSCubing
55.  1:28.83 Sawyer
56.  1:32.32 KellanTheCubingCoder
57.  1:34.84 KamTheCuber
58.  1:35.76 hyn
59.  1:36.15 Ayce
60.  1:38.91 Isaiah The Scott
61.  1:40.65 AidenCubes
62.  1:43.61 Jaco Momberg 
63.  1:44.31 Hyperion
64.  1:44.60 c00bmaster
65.  1:46.65 Luke Solves Cubes
66.  1:50.21 pb_cuber
67.  1:56.19 GooseCuber
68.  1:58.29 nonamed_duck
69.  1:58.78 One Wheel
70.  1:59.93 Jason Tzeng
71.  2:02.27 ErezE
72.  2:14.99 kflynn
73.  2:21.94 Rubika-37-021204
74.  2:23.21 Nevan J
75.  2:24.92 Jrg
76.  2:26.98 blu_k
77.  2:28.06 Jacck
78.  2:42.89 Twisted Cubing
79.  2:45.49 edcuberrules8473
80.  3:01.10 samuel roveran
81.  3:02.00 BalsaCuber
82.  3:04.26 Noob's Cubes
83.  3:24.54 CubeEnthusiast15
84.  4:25.91 SpeedCubeLegend17
85.  5:43.06 Thebluedragon65


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(46)
1.  1:34.74 tJardigradHe
2.  1:39.11 Heewon Seo
3.  1:39.68 cuberkid10


Spoiler



4.  1:42.27 AndyMok
5.  1:43.03 darrensaito
6.  1:43.27 Luke Garrett
7.  1:54.30 Ash Black
8.  2:00.51 ichcubegerne
9.  2:04.18 EvanWright1
10.  2:06.46 Tues
11.  2:08.69 Valken
12.  2:08.95 the super cuber
13.  2:09.11 agradess2
14.  2:14.27 Max C.
15.  2:23.54 Pixaler
16.  2:23.72 dollarstorecubes
17.  2:25.41 TheReasonableCuber
18.  2:27.76 Nuuk cuber
19.  2:28.83 abunickabhi
20.  2:34.13 Antto Pitkänen
21.  2:42.01 ARandomCuber
22.  2:43.17 Chris Van Der Brink
23.  2:48.12 Kacper Jędrzejuk
24.  2:48.77 Timona
25.  2:53.55 aznbn
26.  2:57.15 Calumv 
27.  2:58.82 Cubey_Tube
28.  2:59.72 lumes2121
29.  3:09.02 theit07
30.  3:15.20 Utkarsh Ashar
31.  3:18.35 DynaXT
32.  3:44.48 BlueAcidball
33.  3:44.76 c00bmaster
34.  3:53.21 Nitstar6174
35.  3:58.30 Luke Solves Cubes
36.  3:59.13 ly_6
37.  4:17.52 KellanTheCubingCoder
38.  4:19.67 Jrg
39.  4:29.64 One Wheel
40.  4:38.20 Hyperion
41.  5:11.51 Rubika-37-021204
42.  5:16.68 Jacck
43.  5:25.73 pb_cuber
44.  5:48.14 Jason Tzeng
45.  6:24.17 nonamed_duck
46.  7:29.95 CubeEnthusiast15


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(16)
1.  3:39.37 cuberkid10
2.  3:50.32 fun at the joy
3.  4:11.96 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  4:45.46 DGCubes
5.  4:57.54 abunickabhi
6.  5:06.60 Nuuk cuber
7.  5:10.49 TheReasonableCuber
8.  5:54.16 ARandomCuber
9.  6:26.00 lumes2121
10.  7:08.35 c00bmaster
11.  8:14.00 Cubey_Tube
12.  8:22.83 Luke Solves Cubes
13.  8:32.50 Jrg
14.  10:22.88 Rubika-37-021204
15.  10:30.10 Hyperion
16.  11:37.23 Jacck


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(15)
1.  6:54.28 ichcubegerne
2.  7:38.96 TipsterTrickster 
3.  7:58.97 EvanWright1


Spoiler



4.  9:12.97 Nuuk cuber
5.  9:22.81 abunickabhi
6.  9:40.76 TheReasonableCuber
7.  10:58.00 ARandomCuber
8.  11:01.82 2019ECKE02
9.  12:20.24 lumes2121
10.  13:03.71 c00bmaster
11.  13:26.49 One Wheel
12.  15:35.94 Jrg
13.  17:56.79 Rubika-37-021204
14.  18:26.80 Jacck
15.  22:09.30 Luke Solves Cubes


*Clock*(88)
1.  3.94 Carter-Thomas
2.  4.00 JChambers13
3.  4.88 MartinN13


Spoiler



4.  5.28 Luke Garrett
5.  5.31 Bashy
6.  5.47 VectorCubes
7.  5.58 ARandomCuber
8.  5.76 Sean Hartman
9.  6.00 Hot potato
10.  6.14 CornerTwisted
10.  6.14 Jakub D
12.  6.16 50ph14
13.  6.18 sqAree
14.  6.31 Mattia Pasquini
15.  6.44 Charles Jerome
16.  6.79 AndyMok
17.  6.83 Christopher Fandrich
18.  6.98 Clock_Enthusiast
19.  6.99 TheDubDubJr
20.  7.23 parkertrager
21.  7.35 Rollercoasterben 
22.  7.39 tsutt099
23.  7.73 Ty Y.
24.  7.78 MattP98
25.  7.81 Kacper Jędrzejuk
26.  7.93 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
27.  7.99 Shadowjockey
28.  8.14 NewoMinx
29.  8.21 Shaun Mack
30.  8.25 Ryan Pilat
31.  8.27 BradenTheMagician
32.  8.35 Parke187
33.  8.37 Tues
34.  8.54 tJardigradHe
35.  9.04 darrensaito
36.  9.05 Ricardo Zapata
37.  9.37 Chris Van Der Brink
38.  9.47 Ash Black
39.  9.48 Nuuk cuber
40.  9.53 Li Xiang
41.  9.84 ichcubegerne
42.  9.85 carlosvilla9
43.  9.98 Jakub26
44.  10.34 lumes2121
45.  10.35 AidanNoogie
46.  10.66 Max C.
47.  11.16 any name you wish
47.  11.16 EvanWright1
49.  11.33 wearephamily1719
50.  11.52 MichaelNielsen
51.  11.61 InfinityCuber324
52.  11.74 Antto Pitkänen
53.  11.75 Sub1Hour
54.  12.52 Luke Solves Cubes
55.  12.64 OJ Cubing
56.  12.83 Fred Lang
57.  13.46 RyuKagamine
58.  13.62 ErezE
59.  13.97 beabernardes
60.  14.12 DynaXT
61.  14.24 KellanTheCubingCoder
62.  14.55 freshcuber.de
63.  14.62 nurhid.hisham
64.  14.79 Тібо【鑫小龙】
65.  15.00 Cubey_Tube
66.  15.84 abunickabhi
67.  16.48 midnightcuberx
68.  16.50 TheReasonableCuber
69.  16.85 ChaseTheCuber12
70.  16.89 kflynn
71.  16.92 rdurette10
72.  17.11 NetherCubing
73.  17.31 sporteisvogel
74.  17.95 Jason Tzeng
75.  18.24 Jacck
76.  19.60 Thebluedragon65
77.  20.30 Dylan Swarts
78.  20.38 Poorcuber09
79.  21.35 FishTalons
80.  22.87 theit07
81.  24.00 thefootballplayer
82.  36.08 Chai003
83.  46.75 Twisted Cubing
84.  1:55.56 Rubika-37-021204
85.  DNF Jules Graham
85.  DNF 2017LAMB06
85.  DNF PenaltyCubing
85.  DNF The Cubing Fanatic


*Megaminx*(61)
1.  35.41 Heewon Seo
2.  39.64 NewoMinx
3.  41.55 KrokosB


Spoiler



4.  43.32 Luke Garrett
5.  48.23 darrensaito
6.  53.33 Ryan Pilat
7.  54.23 AndyMok
8.  55.16 carlosvilla9
9.  56.80 Kacper Jędrzejuk
10.  1:00.26 BradenTheMagician
11.  1:01.65 MichaelNielsen
12.  1:02.42 Fred Lang
13.  1:03.40 cuberkid10
14.  1:05.42 dollarstorecubes
15.  1:05.43 CubicOreo
16.  1:05.69 Dream Cubing
17.  1:06.23 agradess2
18.  1:07.80 ichcubegerne
19.  1:08.63 Tues
20.  1:11.12 Max C.
21.  1:12.43 Nuuk cuber
22.  1:12.64 tsutt099
23.  1:13.77 EvanWright1
24.  1:16.68 Sub1Hour
25.  1:17.43 Timona
26.  1:21.45 beabernardes
27.  1:27.38 ARandomCuber
28.  1:30.88 DynaXT
29.  1:35.68 TheReasonableCuber
30.  1:36.52 riovqn
31.  1:37.04 abunickabhi
32.  1:37.44 2019ECKE02
33.  1:38.25 Dylan Swarts
34.  1:39.17 d2polld
35.  1:41.62 MattP98
36.  1:41.69 FishTalons
37.  1:42.31 Koen van Aller
38.  1:42.86 lumes2121
39.  1:50.77 SunnyCubing
40.  1:55.27 Cubey_Tube
41.  2:00.18 Poorcuber09
42.  2:10.70 Pixaler
43.  2:12.46 Utkarsh Ashar
44.  2:15.65 Christopher Fandrich
45.  2:21.73 Maxematician
46.  2:22.04 DetDuVil
47.  2:26.99 Luke Solves Cubes
48.  2:31.30 Hyperion
49.  2:34.88 One Wheel
50.  2:49.40 Jacck
51.  2:55.48 Mike Hughey
52.  2:58.26 c00bmaster
53.  3:14.25 samuel roveran
54.  3:22.26 freshcuber.de
55.  3:27.34 Jrg
56.  3:32.10 sporteisvogel
57.  4:06.33 pb_cuber
58.  4:11.44 Algfish
59.  4:22.09 Rubika-37-021204
60.  4:25.25 Twisted Cubing
61.  5:25.22 Thebluedragon65


*Pyraminx*(132)
1.  2.45 Jules Graham
2.  2.61 DGCubes
3.  2.72 Ryan Pilat


Spoiler



4.  2.78 remopihel
5.  2.95 Shaun Mack
6.  3.03 Chris Van Der Brink
7.  3.08 tJardigradHe
8.  3.30 Ash Black
9.  3.35 JackPfeifer
10.  3.44 Sean Hartman
11.  3.45 Charles Jerome
12.  3.64 aznbn
13.  3.73 JChambers13
14.  3.80 Luke Garrett
15.  3.86 BradenTheMagician
16.  3.87 Ghost Cuber 
17.  3.88 EvanWright1
17.  3.88 Carter-Thomas
19.  3.91 SpiFunTastic
20.  4.12 Bashy
20.  4.12 NewoMinx
22.  4.25 tsutt099
23.  4.30 Legomanz
24.  4.31 darrensaito
25.  4.35 AndyMok
26.  4.61 Liam Wadek
27.  4.66 MartinN13
27.  4.66 MCuber
29.  4.76 KrokosB
30.  4.77 Jason Tzeng
31.  5.03 wearephamily1719
32.  5.35 Clock_Enthusiast
33.  5.38 midnightcuberx
34.  5.48 Parke187
35.  5.54 Max C.
36.  5.74 Antto Pitkänen
37.  5.79 Kacper Jędrzejuk
37.  5.79 eyeballboi
39.  5.85 Тібо【鑫小龙】
40.  5.87 TheDubDubJr
41.  5.89 WHACKITROX
42.  5.94 2019ECKE02
43.  5.96 KellanTheCubingCoder
44.  6.11 Omkar1
45.  6.13 Dylan Swarts
46.  6.18 Christopher Fandrich
47.  6.19 Nuuk cuber
47.  6.19 GooseCuber
49.  6.25 Jay Cubes
50.  6.27 cuberkid10
51.  6.30 Pixaler
52.  6.42 Tues
53.  6.47 Ricardo Zapata
54.  6.51 smitty cubes
55.  6.54 VectorCubes
56.  6.58 MattP98
57.  6.66 Luke Solves Cubes
58.  6.77 Utkarsh Ashar
59.  6.88 Loffy8
60.  7.02 lumes2121
61.  7.03 beabernardes
61.  7.03 hebscody
63.  7.07 ichcubegerne
64.  7.08 carlosvilla9
65.  7.15 Calumv 
66.  7.29 PenaltyCubing
67.  7.45 agradess2
67.  7.45 Alison Meador
69.  7.53 rdurette10
70.  7.59 ARandomCuber
71.  7.61 AidanNoogie
72.  7.69 Rollercoasterben 
73.  7.72 TheReasonableCuber
74.  7.74 abunickabhi
75.  7.79 pizzacrust
76.  8.12 Li Xiang
77.  8.19 ARSCubing
78.  8.27 Poorcuber09
79.  8.30 Jakub26
80.  8.32 Thebluedragon65
81.  8.36 Koen van Aller
82.  8.58 Josiah Blomker
83.  8.73 Maxematician
84.  8.75 Mike Hughey
85.  8.76 Fred Lang
86.  9.10 Isaiah The Scott
87.  9.42 InfinityCuber324
88.  9.53 Twisted Cubing
89.  9.79 ErezE
90.  9.97 DynaXT
91.  10.10 FishTalons
92.  10.20 Jaco Momberg 
93.  10.27 kflynn
94.  10.33 DUDECUBER
95.  10.42 cubing_addict
96.  10.68 Sir
97.  11.02 Cubey_Tube
98.  11.14 sporteisvogel
99.  11.28 MJCuber05
99.  11.28 shea123
101.  11.56 NetherCubing
102.  11.79 Noob's Cubes
103.  12.07 HiroshiCubes
104.  12.11 Gadiboyo
105.  12.12 Nevan J
106.  12.27 samuel roveran
107.  12.41 hyn
108.  12.46 BalsaCuber
109.  12.68 Algfish
110.  13.10 pb_cuber
111.  13.17 Henry13
112.  13.27 nigelthecuber
113.  13.29 OJ Cubing
114.  13.37 AidenCubes
115.  13.38 Hyperion
116.  13.77 freshcuber.de
116.  13.77 Abby
118.  13.94 CalebB
119.  14.54 thefootballplayer
120.  14.83 DetDuVil
121.  15.08 Ricco
122.  15.14 Rubika-37-021204
123.  15.38 yalesunivrasity
124.  15.53 tungsten
125.  15.75 Midnight_Cuber
126.  16.93 blu_k
127.  16.99 Jacck
128.  17.48 Thewan
129.  19.36 nonamed_duck
130.  23.48 Nash171
131.  26.93 Chai003
132.  32.42 Cuber767


*Square-1*(94)
1.  5.81 Oxzowachi
2.  5.93 Brendyn Dunagan
3.  5.98 Christopher Fandrich


Spoiler



4.  7.49 mrsniffles01
5.  8.12 Ryan Pilat
6.  8.23 2019ECKE02
7.  8.39 Hot potato
8.  8.41 Charles Jerome
9.  8.56 Benjamin Warry
10.  8.73 EvanWright1
11.  8.93 JackPfeifer
12.  9.06 tsutt099
13.  9.97 Cale S
14.  10.43 Shaun Mack
15.  10.53 Hayden Ng
16.  10.64 Sean Hartman
17.  10.80 Sub1Hour
18.  10.92 darrensaito
19.  10.97 Auric Cui
20.  11.13 Shadowjockey
21.  11.24 Luke Garrett
22.  11.53 MichaelNielsen
23.  11.69 Carter-Thomas
24.  11.79 Caíque crispim
25.  11.97 BradenTheMagician
26.  12.35 Bashy
27.  12.87 cuberkid10
28.  12.99 Ricardo Zapata
29.  13.04 AndrewT99
30.  13.05 NewoMinx
31.  13.30 tJardigradHe
32.  13.40 Antto Pitkänen
33.  13.42 PenaltyCubing
34.  13.59 BlueAcidball
35.  13.67 Boris McCoy
36.  14.25 Rollercoasterben 
37.  14.32 AidanNoogie
38.  14.59 AndyMok
39.  15.12 MCuber
40.  15.23 ichcubegerne
41.  15.66 Тібо【鑫小龙】
42.  15.68 Max C.
43.  16.18 Ash Black
44.  16.20 wearephamily1719
45.  16.49 PCCuber
46.  18.68 beabernardes
47.  18.75 midnightcuberx
48.  19.05 Tues
49.  19.24 Kacper Jędrzejuk
50.  21.70 MattP98
51.  23.58 DynaXT
52.  24.21 Jakub26
53.  24.29 Alison Meador
54.  24.32 Cubey_Tube
55.  25.23 OJ Cubing
56.  27.12 any name you wish
57.  27.50 Josiah Blomker
58.  27.81 TheReasonableCuber
59.  28.22 Calcube
60.  28.81 FishTalons
61.  29.13 Jay Cubes
62.  29.90 Nuuk cuber
63.  29.94 Dylan Swarts
64.  30.44 Maxematician
65.  32.13 InfinityCuber324
66.  32.44 Calumv 
67.  32.47 yalesunivrasity
68.  32.89 lumes2121
69.  32.97 rdurette10
70.  34.41 Parke187
71.  34.77 Poorcuber09
72.  35.42 Luke Solves Cubes
73.  36.05 pizzacrust
74.  36.87 carlosvilla9
75.  37.30 cubing_addict
76.  38.00 Koen van Aller
77.  38.12 ErezE
78.  40.96 Mike Hughey
79.  41.30 ARandomCuber
80.  43.48 Jaco Momberg 
81.  48.57 hyn
82.  51.90 abunickabhi
83.  52.18 karma8724
84.  55.31 DUDECUBER
85.  57.12 Jacck
86.  1:00.09 BalsaCuber
87.  1:00.29 theit07
88.  1:00.67 sporteisvogel
89.  1:23.40 Hyperion
90.  1:33.75 KellanTheCubingCoder
91.  1:47.39 CubeEnthusiast15
92.  1:58.45 Rubika-37-021204
93.  2:08.72 Thebluedragon65
94.  2:14.00 Henry13


*Skewb*(123)
1.  1.49 Legomanz
2.  2.99 Charles Jerome
3.  3.03 domrred


Spoiler



4.  3.06 Abby
5.  3.17 Ash Black
6.  3.27 tsutt099
7.  3.31 Antto Pitkänen
8.  3.42 darrensaito
9.  3.52 Bashy
10.  3.58 Shaun Mack
11.  3.63 parkertrager
12.  3.81 Sean Hartman
13.  3.82 Ty Y.
14.  3.86 JackPfeifer
15.  3.93 Ryan Pilat
16.  4.01 Tues
17.  4.06 SpeedCubing RDJ
18.  4.11 MichaelNielsen
19.  4.19 NewoMinx
20.  4.20 d2polld
21.  4.37 VectorCubes
22.  4.39 Luke Garrett
23.  4.42 BradenTheMagician
24.  4.43 lilwoaji
24.  4.43 baseballjello67
26.  4.52 Ricardo Zapata
26.  4.52 EvanWright1
28.  4.58 AndyMok
29.  4.63 Kacper Jędrzejuk
30.  4.64 Max C.
31.  4.76 ichcubegerne
32.  4.79 MCuber
33.  4.89 InfinityCuber324
34.  4.95 Carter-Thomas
35.  5.01 Chris Van Der Brink
36.  5.04 AidanNoogie
37.  5.14 lumes2121
38.  5.16 Liam Wadek
38.  5.16 tJardigradHe
40.  5.18 TheDubDubJr
41.  5.25 Calcube
42.  5.31 Calumv 
43.  5.36 Jay Cubes
44.  5.40 Hyperion
45.  5.56 Rollercoasterben 
46.  5.69 KrokosB
47.  5.79 DGCubes
48.  5.96 Christopher Fandrich
49.  5.99 any name you wish
50.  6.03 nigelthecuber
50.  6.03 MattP98
52.  6.12 2019ECKE02
53.  6.13 cuberkid10
54.  6.23 DUDECUBER
55.  6.24 Clock_Enthusiast
56.  6.25 Hot potato
57.  6.31 Cubey_Tube
58.  6.49 Sub1Hour
59.  6.74 PenaltyCubing
60.  6.81 Alison Meador
61.  6.89 smitty cubes
62.  7.00 theit07
63.  7.02 Nuuk cuber
64.  7.04 wearephamily1719
65.  7.10 Josiah Blomker
66.  7.16 Parke187
67.  7.18 the super cuber
68.  7.20 dollarstorecubes
69.  7.25 Jason Tzeng
70.  7.39 ARandomCuber
70.  7.39 DynaXT
72.  7.40 Utkarsh Ashar
73.  7.58 Poorcuber09
74.  7.60 Luke Solves Cubes
75.  7.63 Fred Lang
76.  7.68 Timona
77.  7.74 MJCuber05
78.  8.00 Jakub26
79.  8.16 ARSCubing
80.  8.18 aznbn
81.  8.20 TheReasonableCuber
82.  8.21 FishTalons
83.  8.34 Li Xiang
84.  8.38 carlosvilla9
85.  8.54 Тібо【鑫小龙】
86.  8.55 OJ Cubing
87.  8.59 abunickabhi
88.  8.89 WHACKITROX
89.  8.94 Tekooo
90.  8.98 Jaco Momberg 
91.  9.15 cubing_addict
92.  9.27 PCCuber
93.  9.37 pizzacrust
94.  9.65 Dylan Swarts
95.  9.75 GooseCuber
96.  10.02 Omkar1
97.  10.05 KellanTheCubingCoder
98.  10.48 HTS98
99.  11.39 agradess2
100.  11.44 Mike Hughey
101.  11.49 Panagiotis Christopoulos
102.  11.55 freshcuber.de
103.  12.28 Koen van Aller
104.  13.36 samuel roveran
105.  14.00 Rubika-37-021204
106.  14.09 Loffy8
107.  14.37 pb_cuber
108.  14.50 rdurette10
109.  14.70 hebscody
110.  15.98 Maxematician
111.  16.09 Twisted Cubing
112.  18.73 ErezE
113.  19.61 Jacck
114.  20.20 CubeEnthusiast15
115.  20.76 Chai003
116.  23.11 sporteisvogel
116.  23.11 Thebluedragon65
118.  25.23 BeginneratCFOP
119.  28.78 Isaiah The Scott
120.  37.10 thefootballplayer
121.  40.09 Cuber767
122.  43.70 the average speed cuber
123.  48.14 Thewan


*Kilominx*(15)
1.  19.08 NewoMinx
2.  25.22 DGCubes
3.  29.53 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  29.77 Nuuk cuber
5.  30.80 Luke Garrett
6.  41.45 AndyMok
7.  41.88 agradess2
8.  43.03 abunickabhi
9.  50.29 TheReasonableCuber
10.  1:10.60 Mike Hughey
11.  1:26.65 Luke Solves Cubes
12.  1:39.42 Danielle Ang
13.  1:42.15 Rubika-37-021204
14.  3:26.21 Thebluedragon65
15.  DNF InfinityCuber324


*Mini Guildford*(14)
1.  3:24.17 AndyMok
2.  3:46.34 tJardigradHe
3.  4:11.60 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  4:27.96 EvanWright1
5.  4:37.81 Max C.
6.  4:54.92 Kacper Jędrzejuk
7.  5:19.34 Nuuk cuber
8.  5:54.45 ARandomCuber
9.  6:17.79 TheReasonableCuber
10.  6:40.78 abunickabhi
11.  6:52.46 DynaXT
12.  9:15.18 Luke Solves Cubes
13.  10:37.07 Hyperion
14.  11:48.70 ErezE


*Redi Cube*(17)
1.  5.71 Chris Van Der Brink
2.  9.66 DGCubes
3.  10.19 Redicubeman


Spoiler



4.  10.65 Ash Black
5.  10.76 2017LAMB06
6.  13.14 Shaun Mack
7.  13.80 tsutt099
8.  14.33 ichcubegerne
9.  18.39 Nuuk cuber
10.  20.23 ARandomCuber
11.  21.77 abunickabhi
12.  22.13 AndyMok
13.  24.60 cubing_addict
14.  30.11 Mike Hughey
15.  33.63 Rubika-37-021204
16.  38.69 freshcuber.de
17.  44.79 Jacck


*Master Pyraminx*(11)
1.  21.26 DGCubes
2.  34.98 ichcubegerne
3.  38.96 Nuuk cuber


Spoiler



4.  51.37 abunickabhi
5.  53.53 Mike Hughey
6.  1:09.80 TheReasonableCuber
7.  1:12.07 freshcuber.de
8.  1:14.63 Jacck
9.  1:21.38 Rubika-37-021204
10.  1:25.46 One Wheel
11.  2:42.08 Chai003


*15 Puzzle*(3)
1.  18.19 Algfish
2.  19.30 ichcubegerne
3.  32.67 freshcuber.de

*Speed Fewest Moves*(9)
1.  45.80 xyzzy
2.  49.94 any name you wish
3.  56.06 DynaXT


Spoiler



4.  58.84 AndyMok
5.  80.98 Luke Solves Cubes
6.  DNF baseballjello67
6.  DNF DGCubes
6.  DNF abunickabhi
6.  DNF PenaltyCubing


*Mirror Blocks*(21)
1.  15.16 BradenTheMagician
2.  17.37 Valken
3.  22.25 Alison Meador


Spoiler



4.  24.07 ichcubegerne
5.  27.58 Haya_Mirror
6.  32.90 Nuuk cuber
7.  39.38 Omkar1
8.  49.53 Luke Solves Cubes
9.  1:04.35 TheReasonableCuber
10.  1:08.48 abunickabhi
11.  1:13.61 InfinityCuber324
12.  1:21.90 freshcuber.de
13.  1:22.02 DUDECUBER
14.  1:22.34 ErezE
15.  1:24.61 theit07
16.  1:32.66 CubeEnthusiast15
17.  1:47.56 cubing_addict
18.  1:52.86 thomas.sch
19.  2:35.08 Rubika-37-021204
20.  2:50.66 Thebluedragon65
21.  2:55.92 Thewan


*Curvy Copter*(2)
1.  1:48.87 DGCubes
2.  4:55.51 thomas.sch

*Face-Turning Octahedron*(8)
1.  22.04 cuberkid10
2.  1:10.57 xyzzy
3.  1:42.49 DGCubes


Spoiler



4.  2:00.42 Sub1Hour
5.  2:53.17 cubing_addict
6.  3:34.59 thomas.sch
7.  3:35.18 freshcuber.de
8.  3:41.56 Rubika-37-021204



*Contest results*(293)
1.  1506 Luke Garrett
2.  1486 Ryan Pilat
3.  1398 AndyMok


Spoiler



4.  1387 darrensaito
5.  1343 tsutt099
6.  1316 tJardigradHe
7.  1275 BradenTheMagician
8.  1270 Max C.
9.  1269 ichcubegerne
10.  1257 Shaun Mack
11.  1246 EvanWright1
12.  1245 Ash Black
13.  1236 cuberkid10
14.  1220 Sean Hartman
15.  1158 Tues
16.  1124 Nuuk cuber
17.  1118 Christopher Fandrich
18.  1113 abunickabhi
19.  1089 DGCubes
20.  1056 MichaelNielsen
21.  1013 Ricardo Zapata
22.  1004 agradess2
23.  982 Antto Pitkänen
24.  963 TheReasonableCuber
25.  950 2019ECKE02
26.  927 Kacper Jędrzejuk
27.  921 NewoMinx
28.  919 Shadowjockey
29.  901 Carter-Thomas
30.  897 Chris Van Der Brink
31.  895 ARandomCuber
31.  895 Pixaler
33.  894 Dylan Swarts
34.  884 lumes2121
35.  883 the super cuber
36.  877 TheDubDubJr
37.  868 dollarstorecubes
38.  863 AidanNoogie
38.  863 parkertrager
40.  849 Charles Jerome
41.  848 Hot potato
42.  834 MattP98
43.  830 Heewon Seo
44.  821 Dream Cubing
45.  805 Sub1Hour
46.  802 Luke Solves Cubes
47.  794 Cubey_Tube
48.  783 DynaXT
49.  775 Liam Wadek
50.  771 Calumv 
51.  755 Valken
52.  753 PenaltyCubing
53.  750 Bashy
54.  745 wearephamily1719
55.  744 aznbn
56.  728 KrokosB
57.  718 Utkarsh Ashar
58.  714 Fred Lang
59.  713 Hayden Ng
60.  708 carlosvilla9
61.  707 Koen van Aller
62.  706 beabernardes
63.  699 Parke187
64.  668 hah27
65.  646 Jay Cubes
66.  643 OJ Cubing
66.  643 Timona
68.  637 MCuber
69.  635 lilwoaji
70.  623 Alison Meador
71.  621 Benjamin Warry
72.  613 CubicOreo
73.  608 VectorCubes
74.  602 midnightcuberx
75.  598 fun at the joy
76.  596 FishTalons
77.  588 d2polld
78.  582 Josiah Blomker
79.  576 BlueAcidball
80.  575 Victor Tang
81.  572 Jakub26
81.  572 Тібо【鑫小龙】
83.  549 Ty Y.
84.  546 theit07
85.  543 sigalig
85.  543 Boris McCoy
87.  539 Rollercoasterben 
88.  537 baseballjello67
89.  533 Calcube
90.  525 Cale S
91.  515 JackPfeifer
92.  507 any name you wish
93.  497 pizzacrust
94.  493 Maxematician
95.  490 Loffy8
96.  478 InfinityCuber324
97.  467 Nitstar6174
98.  465 KellanTheCubingCoder
99.  457 eyeballboi
100.  446 Clock_Enthusiast
101.  442 Omkar1
102.  437 JChambers13
103.  436 Legomanz
104.  429 DUDECUBER
105.  424 rdurette10
106.  423 Jaco Momberg 
107.  419 TheCubingAddict980
108.  409 hyn
109.  408 ly_6
110.  399 ARSCubing
111.  398 bennettstouder
111.  398 c00bmaster
113.  396 Isaiah The Scott
114.  395 xyzzy
115.  392 Poorcuber09
116.  388 MartinN13
117.  385 SpiFunTastic
118.  375 KamTheCuber
119.  373 Hyperion
120.  372 SunnyCubing
121.  371 domrred
122.  369 Mike Hughey
123.  367 nigelthecuber
124.  365 Jscuber
125.  363 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
126.  352 riovqn
127.  350 GenTheThief
128.  336 dhafin
129.  335 NathanaelCubes
129.  335 zxmdm666
131.  334 Sawyer
132.  330 sporteisvogel
133.  327 Caíque crispim
134.  323 Li Xiang
135.  322 Jacck
136.  321 V Achyuthan
136.  321 RedstoneTim
138.  320 Theemo
139.  314 Nevan J
140.  311 GooseCuber
141.  307 JakeAK
142.  301 Jason Tzeng
143.  300 leolrg
143.  300 qatumciuzacqul
143.  300 20luky3
146.  299 John_NOTgood
147.  294 FishyIshy
148.  291 ErezE
149.  290 hebscody
150.  289 Anthony Tindal
150.  289 DhruvA
152.  283 Rubika-37-021204
153.  280 AidenCubes
154.  278 DetDuVil
154.  278 White KB
156.  277 LwBigcubes
157.  274 freshcuber.de
157.  274 RyFi
159.  270 SpeedCubeReview
160.  269 pb_cuber
161.  264 WHACKITROX
162.  263 CornerTwisted
163.  257 Ghost Cuber 
164.  252 Jules Graham
164.  252 Xauxage
166.  250 Thebluedragon65
167.  248 One Wheel
168.  247 benzhao
169.  246 pjk
170.  245 cubing_addict
171.  244 smitty cubes
172.  243 star
173.  240 stanley chapel
173.  240 Pondgazer
175.  239 Imsoosm
176.  238 samuel roveran
176.  238 The Cubing Fanatic
178.  234 2017LAMB06
178.  234 SpeedyReedy
180.  231 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
181.  224 elimescube
182.  223 Jrg
182.  223 Cuber2s
184.  218 JoshuaDoesCubing
185.  214 Coinman_
185.  214 filmip
187.  212 yalesunivrasity
188.  209 trangium
189.  207 Kylegadj
190.  206 otcami23
190.  206 CT-6666
192.  203 HTS98
193.  199 PCCuber
194.  197 BalsaCuber
195.  193 shaqaroni
196.  191 David ep
196.  191 Redicubeman
198.  189 Brendyn Dunagan
199.  188 CubeEnthusiast15
200.  184 nonamed_duck
201.  182 breadears
202.  179 Twisted Cubing
203.  173 50ph14
203.  173 blu_k
205.  165 vedroboev
206.  159 Nihahhat
207.  156 Abby
208.  155 Chai003
209.  154 Noob's Cubes
210.  153 Haya_Mirror
210.  153 kflynn
212.  143 bh13
213.  141 Danielle Ang
214.  135 Tekooo
215.  133 edcuberrules8473
216.  132 nurhid.hisham
217.  131 remopihel
218.  126 Ssiא
219.  125 Gadiboyo
220.  124 SpeedCubeLegend17
220.  124 Henry13
220.  124 MJCuber05
223.  120 HiroshiCubes
224.  115 Ayce
225.  114 brad711
226.  113 Mister.EliotB
226.  113 shea123
228.  111 Enoch Jiang
229.  109 SpeedCubing RDJ
229.  109 Keroma12
231.  105 tungsten
232.  103 ican97
232.  103 AndrewT99
234.  98 Oxzowachi
234.  98 qunbacca
236.  95 mrsniffles01
237.  94 TipsterTrickster 
238.  93 Midnight_Cuber
239.  92 Algfish
240.  89 NetherCubing
241.  80 Auric Cui
241.  80 Jakub D
243.  78 sqAree
244.  77 Mattia Pasquini
245.  75 Cooki348
246.  74 Abucuberksa
247.  72 Ricco
248.  71 Sir
249.  70 ARandomGuyWhoPractices2x2
250.  67 Nash171
251.  66 myoder
252.  62 GradBomb
253.  59 Kim38889
254.  56 João Vinicius
255.  53 Multicubing
256.  49 Mr Cuber
256.  49 Elisa Rippe
256.  49 thefootballplayer
259.  48 karma8724
260.  44 Lord brainy
261.  39 ChaseTheCuber12
261.  39 jsolver
263.  37 Manuelmore00
264.  36 rays
265.  35 Mormi
265.  35 Mrauo
267.  34 RyuKagamine
267.  34 kainos
269.  32 Winfaza
270.  30 auntie
271.  28 BeginneratCFOP
272.  27 Cuber767
273.  25 Panagiotis Christopoulos
273.  25 CalebB
273.  25 Cubing_Marmot
276.  24 Thewan
277.  22 rogo
278.  21 jaysammey777
279.  20 thomas.sch
279.  20 blairubik
281.  19 HelgeBerlin
281.  19 Mrdoobery
283.  17 Aluminum
284.  16 the average speed cuber
284.  16 Exmestify
286.  14 Joslyn Lilly
287.  13 Sheldon Vi
288.  12 JailtonMendes
288.  12 alyzsnyzs
290.  11 noel wahinya kiongo
290.  11 Michaeltawfik
292.  7 kirklilly
292.  7 Elo13


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 2, 2022)

293 competitors this week. The winner for this week is number 250!

That means our winner this week is *Nash171!* Congratulations!!


----------



## Nash171 (Aug 2, 2022)

Thank you so much!!


----------



## Garf (Aug 2, 2022)

One of these days, I'll win the giveaway...


----------

